
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (March 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
transmit101
SEEKING FREELANCER - Android developer (Remote not possible) LONDON

[http://mixlr.com](http://mixlr.com)

Mixlr is a platform for social live audio. We build simple and intuitive ways
to share and create interaction around live audio streams. We have over two
million registered users, including over 30,000 monthly active broadcasters,
and we’re growing fast.

We’re looking to meet a great Android developer to join our small, passionate
team here in London, and take responsibility for bringing the full Mixlr
experience to the Android world. You will have the opportunity to drive the
development of our Android app from the first git commit onwards.

The most important single characteristic you will possess is a passion for
building great mobile apps, but here are some more attributes which would come
in useful:

\---

* a passion for implementing fantastic user interfaces

* knowledge of live streaming protocols, especially on mobile

* enthusiasm for music apps and/or audio programming

* experience working with JSON and RESTful APIs and web services

* broad knowledge of different Android devices

* experience with test-driven development

* proficiency of at least one other language apart from Java, especially: C, C++, Ruby or JavaScript

\---

You can read more about Mixlr on our Dev Portal[1]. If you would like to
discuss this opening more then drop us an email: jobs@mixlr.com.

[1] [http://dev.mixlr.com](http://dev.mixlr.com)

------
josscrowcroft
SEEKING FREELANCER: Finance-industry startup seeks data scientist for ongoing
part-time lead role.

We’re looking for an engineer with a finance background (or a finance person
with an engineering background!) to help out behind the scenes at Open
Exchange Rates.

Open Exchange Rates[0] is the fastest-growing currency data API on the web,
loved by the likes of Etsy, Shopify, Kickstarter and thousands more.

We have a super-exciting backend engineering project involving overhauling a
large part of our platform, over which you'll have complete autonomy within
the requirements.

Project scope, budget and timeframe are all negotiable for the right
contractor, but likely to be 2-3 months, plus ongoing work available.

\--

REQUIRES:

* Python, client-side and server-side JavaScript (+PHP and PhantomJS a bonus); intermediate sysadmin skills

* Proficiency with relational and non-relational databases

* Understanding of foreign exchange markets

* Designing and implementing algorithms for financial data analysis

* Understanding of APIs, methods of online data collection, and authorisation mechanisms

* Ideally: Expert front-end development skills in HTML/CSS/JS (negotiable in project scope)

* Remote possible; UK preferred; London ideal.

* Chutzpah

\--

CONTACT:

Get in touch with josscrowcroft@gmail, with a little about yourself, your
work, your story and what makes you come alive. Relevant experience also
appreciated.

[0] [https://openexchangerates.org](https://openexchangerates.org)

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK - Mannheim, Germany - Remote or onsite

I'm an experienced software developer with a strong full-stack web background.
I don't just build your app/site, I'll also help you put the concept together
if need be, and I'm good at filling the blanks with underspecified projects.

Server-side (PHP, Ruby on Rails, Node.js), client-side (HTML5/CSS/JS), also
C/C++, ObjectiveC (iOS and OS X development), Java, Ruby, Delphi and many
other languages and technologies.

I offer scalability consulting for high-throughput web apps and can make MVPs
very quickly.

My background is in working with advertising agencies and I have a biosciences
education as well.

udo.schroeter@gmail.com

[http://udos.name/](http://udos.name/)

\- - - - -

On a personal note, it’s been one month since I started transitioning away
from my agency-based life into freelancing and it’s been an awesome experience
so far. As a result of my post in the last HN freelancer thread, I had the
opportunity to build many colorful things: a gambling website and exchange
based on MMO money, a proof-of-concept Twilio web app in pure Node.js, a
responsive Wordpres plugin that works with data from different Google
services, a cool messenger app on iOS (with more platforms to follow), and a
minimalistic intranet portal.

In large part due to the HN freelancer post, this past month has been a great
start and I'm really glad I rediscovered how much fun it is to just make
something. So: thank you!

~~~
snapplehat
I worked with Udo from the last freelancer thread and I highly recommend him!
Very impressive!

EDIT: I created an account just to share this!

~~~
Udo
Hey thanks :) Who are you?

~~~
snapplehat
Rob!

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

Full-stack web developer with sharp marketing skills.

I can help with figuring out how to make more money out of your application
(B2B SaaS apps are where I have the most experience).

By understanding who your customers are and what they're looking for, I can
help create a better experience for them (examples: fixing application hot
spots, adding live feedback chat at the right spot, customer satisfaction
surveys, analyzing and reducing churn rate...)

Do you have poor signup rates? Low activation or retention metrics? Do you
think you could make more money out of your current application?

I have 8 years of experience as a software developer
(Python/Django/Javascript), and I've worked both on my own products and for
other startups.

I can also help with your MVP, help you come up with the right questions, and
developing the right product.

Get more and better customers for your SaaS:
[http://www.saasfoundry.io](http://www.saasfoundry.io)

------
andreasilenzi
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC/NJ/Remote Free Music Archive
[http://freemusicarchive.org](http://freemusicarchive.org)

WE ARE:

The Free Music Archive is an interactive library of high-quality, legal MP3
downloads directed by WFMU, the most renowned freeform radio station in
America. We're one of the largest repositories of Creative Commons music on
the web, and our curated approach means it's not just free music, it's good
music. We're based out of WFMU's magic factory in beautiful Jersey City, NJ.

YOU ARE:

A skilled backend engineer, with solid background in modern languages and
techniques, who loves going down the rabbit hole to solve difficult problems
related to performance, user experience, and long-term structural stability of
a modern, high-traffic website (and who doesn't mind working with legacy
code).

We're also ideally looking for significant overlap with at least a good chunk
our current stack:

* mostly backend: PHP, MySQL, RDS, S3, Redis, Sphinx, Memcached, Chef; REST & API design generally

* and sometimes frontend: HTML5, JS, CSS3, Flash

Along with experience with reasonably modern source control (Git/SVN/Hg) and
build practices. Note that we aren't zealots about any of the above; what
we're most after is solid engineering chops -- if you're currently working
with Rails or Django or Scala but don't mind digging into modern PHP for a
good cause, that's fine. We need someone willing to roll up their sleeves and
take long-term ownership of the project and address problems holistically.

You'll be working solo with a non-technical project manager, so your
outstanding communication skills & technical leadership abilities will be
greatly appreciated. Work will be very part-time (5-10 hours per week); pay
would probably be around $45 per hour.

At the Free Music Archive, you'll have the chance to make valued, long-term
strategic contributions to one of WFMU's most important projects. For more
info, please send a note to andrea -at- freemusicarchive.org, including a CV
or a resume, your GitHub profile (or other portfolio) and any other
information about yourself you think would be helpful for us to know.

------
jonnathanson
SEEKING WORK - Writing, Content, Marketing - Remote or Bay Area

I'm a writer and content marketer. Need an inbound specialist? Need a robust
editorial calendar for all your audiences, channels, and content types? Need
someone who can write a pretty sentence and back it up with analytics? Need a
self-described "reasonably good-looking, like, I dunno, maybe 75th percentile"
San Franciscan?

Look no further! I'm available for freelance content, marketing, and
copywriting gigs. I've written for Slate, Priceonomics, Harvard Business
Review, and other publications. I've also worked on some TV shows of equal
audience size and lesser repute. I've run successful product launches and
content campaigns for B2B and B2C startups, BigCos, etc.

Recent work...

Priceonomics:

[http://priceonomics.com/the-economics-of-a-hit-tv-
show/](http://priceonomics.com/the-economics-of-a-hit-tv-show/)

[http://priceonomics.com/the-economics-of-
infomercials/](http://priceonomics.com/the-economics-of-infomercials/)

Slate:

[http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_bet/2014/02/faceb...](http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_bet/2014/02/facebook_s_identity_crisis_the_one_big_error_that_kept_it_from_taking_over.html)

Email me at jonfnathanson {at} gmail.com

------
thu
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Namur (Belgium)

I am a capable Haskell and Python developer. To get a feel of what I can do:

My side project is Reesd, a redundant storage service for developers. It is
made of:

    
    
        - Several Docker containers (tentatively linked through Open vSwitch),
        - Web frontend,
        - SCP reimplementation with account permissions,
          bucket plan limits, and on-the-fly SHA1 check,
        - Redundant backend store,
        - Background jobs to check files SHA1 to detect early corruption,
        - Payment done through Stripe (almost done),
        - HAProxy,
        - Email through mandrill,
        - I'm working on adding PostgreSQL synchronous replication.
    

To read more about it: [http://hypered.io/blog/2014-02-17-building-
reesd](http://hypered.io/blog/2014-02-17-building-reesd)

Vo Minh Thu

Reesd: [https://reesd.com](https://reesd.com)

Email: noteed at gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/noteed](https://github.com/noteed)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/noteed](https://twitter.com/noteed)

LinkedIn:
[http://be.linkedin.com/in/vominhthu](http://be.linkedin.com/in/vominhthu)

------
yegg
SEEKING FREELANCERS: DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA)

If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user who is excited about what we're trying to
accomplish, then check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

Right now we're in need of some freelancing help in two areas: 1) devops
(using Chef); 2) backend (using Perl).

~~~
davier26
Are you guys by any chance seeking design help? Have been using DDG for a
while now and would enjoy working on some of the visuals with you.

~~~
yegg
Yes, actually.

------
rapind
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for a remote pair, around the intermediate to senior level. Possible
transition to salary down the road.

\----

Essential:

* willing to embrace pair programming

* fluent in english

* excellent internet connection

* available during EST (-500)

* vim (I hate to specify an editor, but it's required due to the nature of how we remote pair. Don't have to be pro.)

* javascript

* css

* html

* ruby

\----

Nice to have:

* pairing experience

* node

* express

* coffeescript

* rails

* sinatra

* angular

* sass / less / stylus

* haml / jade / slim

* postgresql / mysql

* redis

\----

No agencies, ninjas, or rock stars please.

\-- dave_at_pairshaped_dot_ca

P.S. We've been working with nodejs lately and I would love the opportunity to
pair with experienced noders and siphon some of your knowledge, even if it's
just now and then (paid of course).

~~~
hariharasudhan
Hey i'm hari, i'm available for pairing. I'm a freelancer too. Take a look at
my github
[https://github.com/hariharasudhankm](https://github.com/hariharasudhankm).
I've done a just-dice.com partial clone
([https://github.com/hariharasudhankm/justdice](https://github.com/hariharasudhankm/justdice))
And working on sails.js too. My email id is hariharasudhan@live.com . Here is
my linkedin link ([http://in.linkedin.com/pub/hariharasudhan-
km/37/23/918/](http://in.linkedin.com/pub/hariharasudhan-km/37/23/918/))

------
albedo
SEEKING FREELANCERS - NYC area

Lambda is a talent agency for freelance developers and designers. We help you
find clients, negotiate for higher rates, and take care of the business side
of freelancing.

    
    
      - Exceptional talent only: $100/hr minimum rate.
      - No recruiters or spam. We're developers too and we only match consultants with projects that fit their expertise and interest.
      - Serious clients only: Wanna hear about a disruptive social network for cats that "just needs a coder"? Neither do we.
      - Freelancers with side projects or startups are especially welcome!
    

If that's appealing, you can read more and sign up at:
[http://getlambda.com/](http://getlambda.com/)

We've posted about this on HN a few times and have been amazed by the
response. I apologize in advance if it takes a while for us to get back to you
-- we interview everyone personally and are still ramping up the process.

Right now, we're particularly looking for NYC-based iOS and Android devs, as
well as designers.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
> I apologize in advance if it takes a while for us to get back to you -- we
> interview everyone personally and are still ramping up the process.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7077493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7077493)

You tend to ignore people, you're the same as a recruitment agency. I
personally think these threads should be restricted to direct hires, not your
skimming-the-top fodder.

~~~
leknarf
If we've ignored you, it's unintentional and I apologize.

Ken and I (Andrew) list our email addresses on our home page. Similarly, every
automated email we send comes with the reply address set to one of our
personal email addresses. Sometimes, people reply to those automated messages
asking for things we can't really help with. I try to respond to everyone, but
honestly, sometimes messages just slip through.

I've considered removing our email addresses from our web page. I'm sure that
would decrease the number of messages we receive, which would increase the
percentage we could reply to. But that would ultimately make us less
available.

If you have any suggestions on how we can keep track of a high volume of
inquires, I would love to hear them. Neither of us have run a startup at this
scale before, so we're naturally trying to figure things out as we go.

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - Brooklyn/NYC or Remote

I am a Ruby and Javascript developer who works mostly with Rails. I have also
done smaller projects in Node.js, Backbone & Sinatra. In my work I value
readable code & making systems as dead simple as possible. I believe that
comes through if you take a look at my code on Github. Recent projects include
writing a parser for SEC XBRL filings and a participatory visualization of
endorsements in the 2013 NYC Mayoral primary ([http://nyc-
dems.com](http://nyc-dems.com)). I am currently working part time for a client
porting his in-production Drupal web app to Rails, but I have time for another
20-30 hours of consulting per week and that's what I'm looking for. You can
visit my website or Github for more info:

[http://andrewritchie.info](http://andrewritchie.info)

[http://github.com/ritchiea](http://github.com/ritchiea)

------
jxf
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (anywhere within UTC-8 to UTC+2)

PROJECT: Design and build a minimal, clean, static site for a software
developer (namely, me!). You'll author SASS and a small number of HAML
templates that serve as the foundation for the personal site, then use
Middleman [0] to actually generate the site along with their blogging
extension [1].

[0] [http://middlemanapp.com/](http://middlemanapp.com/)

[1]
[http://middlemanapp.com/basics/blogging/](http://middlemanapp.com/basics/blogging/)

MOTIVATION: I've been giving a lot of talks lately, and I know my co-founder
would appreciate it if I spent some time on making my web presence a little
more legitimate -- right now, I don't have a public site that I blog about or
do anything interesting with, and I'd like to change that.

I'd love to do this myself, but I know that if I try I won't be able to stop
myself from going down the rabbit hole of writing my own blog engine first,
and that's not going to be good for my sanity. Better to outsource this to
someone smart!

SKILLS: If you're interested, you should...

\-- Have a good eye for minimalism, clean lines, and a focus on content

\-- Know how to write well-structured SASS (and know your way around Compass
to avoid reinventing wheels), and how to write organized HAML

\-- Able to write some minimal Ruby (enough to wire the Middleman glue
together with YAML and some configuration blocks)

\-- Understand how to write a readable, understandable git commit

\-- Be able to communicate in written English at a reasonable level (if you
can read HN, you're probably good!)

My e-mail address and more about me is in my profile. Get in touch with any
questions, or ask them here and I'll try to get back to you.

------
kwellman
SEEKING WORK

Remote or Montreal

I'm a full-stack developer. I specialize in Android, python, and AWS.

\-- Built and designed The Unfollow App
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unfollowap...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unfollowapp)).
Backend was done in python/flask.

\-- Drag To Shirt
([http://dragtoshirt.appspot.com/](http://dragtoshirt.appspot.com/))

\-- Face It Shirt ([http://www.faceitshirt.com/](http://www.faceitshirt.com/))
\-- Twtspire ([http://www.twtspire.com/](http://www.twtspire.com/))

Looking for short-term projects. Available immediately.

Technologies: Java, Android SDK, Python, MySQL, AWS, Ansible

[http://www.interstellr.com/](http://www.interstellr.com/) | email address in
profile

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and online businesses to help them spend less time
worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap

\- Continuous Integration for your infrastructure

\- Infrastructure design and implementation

\- Server maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost)

\- Quickly get up and running with tools like Puppet

About Me

I'm writing a book on AWS System Administration that will be published by
O'Reilly early this year.

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@epitech.nl

------
edparadis
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA, USA or Remote

Unity 3D C# developer for over three years, specializing in serious games,
educational games, training simulations. I'm also interested in plain ol'
regular games.

I've shipped products on Windows desktop and iOS. I can also build for OS X
desktop and WebPlayer.

I've worked with artists and educational specialists to design interactions
and generally end up doing more than simply programming.

Recently I've been working with the Oculus Rift, Vuzix AR glasses, and the
Epson AR glasses. I've worked with OpenCV to roll and AR system from scratch,
as well.

In a past life I was an electrical engineer, so I have experience with
electronics, microcontrollers, robotics, etc. More importantly, I bring a
solid real-time system perspective to the table.

Contact info, past projects I'm allowed to share, and other neat things at
www.edparadis.com

------
avifreedman
SEEKING FREELANCER - Local (SF Bay area) or remote.

PROJECT: Front-end assistance with graphing interface for real-time and
historic network traffic statistics.

WHO WE ARE: CloudHelix is doing a modern network visibility and control
platform on top of an in-house postgres-fronted clustered column store
database (API is DBI or REST).

OUR CURRENT STACK: jquery, underscore, D3, node, postgres, c, go

We're looking for something a little snazzier than Highcharts or current
graphite frontends (either developed or adapted is fine), capable of doing
10-20+ 1-second refresh graphs and ideally with some interactivity in a good-
looking dashboard view. Happy to provide access to our beta portal and
examples of what we like/dislike and pay for some scoping time.

Could consider hourly, or a first phase of discovery/mockup then agree on a
project price.

------
frankdenbow
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (but based out of NYC)

Ruby Developer Looking for a Ruby developer to help on StartupThreads, a
company that makes custom merchandise for many of your favorite startups. We
have a beta release of a new dashboard and API for merchandise distribution
that some part time help with code review and pushing a few new features.

Looking for folks with experience with devops & api design ideally.

Javascript / Front End Developer Longer term project, building a WYSIWYG
tshirt designer tool (similar in basic function to:
[http://www.customink.com/lab](http://www.customink.com/lab)). There are many
interesting technical challenges involved that would be fun to work on.
Experience with Raphael.js and HTML5 would be ideal.

Contact frank@startupthreads.com

------
beck5
SEEKING FREELANCER -ShareLaTeX.com - Front end developer/designer - Remote

We are an online LaTeX editor that very recently went open source, we are now
looking for someone to join the team who will focus on the front end. The site
is very functional but a long way off where it should be in terms of design
and UX. We want someone to come in with a lot of ideas to help us shape how
this tool will look and feel. The application is used by thousands of
scientists around the world to help them work more efficiently. We have
advertised this as a full time position as well but to be honest we are just
looking for the right person, a good freelancer for a couple of months could
be perfect as well.

Please get in touch for a chat if this is of interest.
henry.oswald@sharelatex.com

------
mattcollins
SEEKING FREELANCER: London, UK (No remote.)

We're a successful London-based startup that is building the future of craft
hobbies online. We're developing some fun, innovative models of community,
commerce and content, along with great technology to underpin that.

We're looking for one or two seasoned, full-stack PHP developers to help us
architect and build from the ground up a key new system for us, likely using
Symfony2 or similar.

The project is for 3-6 months+, starting ASAP.

Please contact me at matt[at]broadmargins[dot]com if you'd like to learn more.

------
qbonnard
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or ONSITE from Metz, France

I hold a (rather fresh) Ph.D. in Human-Computer Interaction where I explored
the use of paper-based interfaces with augmented reality on a camera+projector
system [1].

I am most experienced with C++ and OpenCV on Ubuntu, but I am not afraid (and
actually enjoy) experimenting with whatever tool best fits the job. For
example I toyed with cala, Python, Ruby, Java, Bash, GNU Make, CMake,
Inkscape, Android, Arch, TinyCore...

For example, I am the lead developer of Chilitags [2], an OpenCV based, C++
library to detect fiducial markers for augmented reality, but I'm currently
exploring their use in browsers (via a emscripten conversion to javascript,
with three.js), and their port to Android.

I would love to give a hand on proof of concepts or technical designs of
innovative solutions to make computers understand humans better. I like the
challenge of processing "natural" data, such as images, video or 3d movements
to make a reliable solution to a problem.

Contact info (email, LinkedIn, GitHub, TwitterDM):
[http://quentin.bonnard.eu/contact/](http://quentin.bonnard.eu/contact/)

[1]
[http://quentin.bonnard.eu/portfolio/metroscope/](http://quentin.bonnard.eu/portfolio/metroscope/)
[2]
[http://quentin.bonnard.eu/portfolio/chilitags/](http://quentin.bonnard.eu/portfolio/chilitags/)

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - GERMANY, in the EU or REMOTE

Hey, my name is Basti and I've been a freelance webdeveloper for over 5 years.
For the past seven months I've been a nomad traveling through Europe. I've got
two backpacks. If your job requires traveling (in the EU): I'm totally ready.

My current area of work includes everything JavaScript (+CoffeeScript) and the
rest of the crew: HTML, CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * jQuery
    
      * Backbone, Underscore
    
      * Mustache, Handlebars
    
      * Stylus, LESS
    
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Semantic-UI
    
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
    
      * Express, Koa
    
      * Socket.io, Websockets
    
      * MongoDB, Redis
    
      * Git, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com))
and I finished 3rd in the Nodeknockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun.

Find my mail address in my profile. Or
[http://mustardamus.com](http://mustardamus.com) or
[http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus) or
[http://twitter.com/mustardamus](http://twitter.com/mustardamus).

Looking forward to your message!

------
gedrap
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I am a Web developer (AngularJS, PHP, studying RoR) based in Manchester, UK. I
am looking for contract work, alongside with my undergrad studies (graduating
in July).

I have worked with local startups, remote agencies and with clients directly
and I have worked with wide range of projects, from proof-of-concept
prototypes as a solo developer to large (6+ months) projects from scratch with
a team of developers.

I believe that software engineering is not only about writing code. I am
always eager to become more productive, constantly improve the quality of the
products by improving my non-technical skills, "Pragmatic Programmer" is one
of my favourite books ever!

Recently I have been working a lot on Single-Page Applications, being
responsible for both front end and underlying RESTful API.

In the last half a year, I have completed a business critical application for
small business which is used daily to complete vital tasks and improve staff
efficiency. I have also worked on a healthy restaurants recommendation app
(HTML5 + AngularJs application compiled with PhoneGap), custom application to
manage shop orders, and others.

Here is a list of some of the projects I have been working on in the last half
a year: [http://gedrap.me/projects.html](http://gedrap.me/projects.html)

Drop me an email at gediminas.rap@gmail.com and we can talk how I could help
you!

------
itake
SEEKING WORK - Atlanta or Remote

I'm a full stack web developer based in Atlanta, GA

Skills: AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, C#, ASP.net, Android, D3.js, jQuery, pure
Javascript, PostgreSQL, Nginx Experience: RESTful APIs, Widgets, web
applications, and Android apps. I'm always open to learning anything that gets
the job done.

Blog: [http://kcoleman.me](http://kcoleman.me)

Github:
[https://github.com/KevinColemanInc](https://github.com/KevinColemanInc)

Email: kevin.coleman@gatech.edu

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area, CA or REMOTE, TRAVEL OK

I build apps, websites, APIs, and turnkey solutions that solve critical
business problems. Here are some recent projects (more at
[https://www.pilvy.com/](https://www.pilvy.com/)):

* An iOS VPN client for a major VPN service provider that uses iOS's built-in configuration profiles.

* IVPN Client for Windows: Developed for IVPN ([https://www.ivpn.net/](https://www.ivpn.net/)), who had some unique security & privacy requirements. Based on OpenVPN.

* VMware End User Computing Demo Portal ([https://www.vmwdemo.com/](https://www.vmwdemo.com/)): Allows VMware's sales and marketing teams to easily demonstrate the Horizon product suite to potential customers. Eliminated a ton of time-consuming work by automating Active Directory/LDAP account provisioning, expiry, and integration with Horizon Workspace.

I'm looking for short-term (1-3 months) projects. Available from mid-March.

tech: Objective-C/Cocoa/iOS, node.js, JavaScript, Ruby on Rails, C#/.NET,
Python, Elixir/Erlang

[https://www.pilvy.com](https://www.pilvy.com) |
[https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir) | amir at pilvy dot com

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

Recently helped a couple of clients with next version of their web projects -
implemented search using haystack for organicinputs.ca, integration with
payment gateways like PaypalExpress, PX Fusion for next version of
[http://architecturemedia.com/](http://architecturemedia.com/)

[https://www.book-pay.com](https://www.book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 -
developed from scratch in Django and Postgres,a site for booking seat for
cycling tours offered by www.londonbicycle.com - so far 530+ users with 400+
seats booked

Helped in launching [http://www.foodfan.com](http://www.foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery

8+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies.

Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

A blog post - [http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-
fr...](http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-fr...).

[https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/](https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
X-Istence
SEEKING WORK - Denver, Colorado, USA or Remote

I am an experienced software developer with a strong skill set in
UNIX/Linux/BSD backend server development in C++ and Python doing high
availability, fault tolerant and high scalability architecture. Designed and
built custom binary protocols and have used protocol buffers (google protobuf
extensively). ZeroMQ experience as well!

I also have extensive experience working with Pyramid (Python web framework),
PostgreSQL, and building web applications with JSON/XML data interchanges and
the like.

Security while building products is extremely important, and I have a lot of
experience building secure software, security in depth, and understanding how
systems work on both a macro and micro level to be able to easily figure out
how to provide additional security where possible by separating concerns.
Along with security knowledge I have built and implemented various projects
that made extensive use of cryptography and am familiar with common pitfalls
associated with most primitives and how to use them to build secure
constructs.

Do you have an interesting challenge for me? Get in touch :-)

bertjw@regeer.org [http://bertjwregeer.com/](http://bertjwregeer.com/) (Resume
is out of date on the website, contact me directly for an updated copy)

------
krapp
SEEKING WORK, Texas (remote)

I have experience in front end web design, layout design, logo design and
graphic arts, programming experience in PHP, Javascript, .NET (C# and VB) and
a little bit of Java. I've done work in Laravel 4, Slim Framework and built
themes and plugins for Wordpress.

I have graphics and media experience working in Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator,
InDesign and some Dreamweaver, also After Effects.

I’m currently pursuing an associates’ degree in business application
programming at TSTC Waco, gaining experience in C#. C++, Java, Python and
Visual Basic. I’m seeking any entry-level or intermediate work in the web
design or programming fields, or graphic design.

You can find online examples of my graphic arts work, programming work and
contacts:

Github: [https://github.com/kennethrapp](https://github.com/kennethrapp)
Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp)
Behance:
[http://www.behance.net/kennethrapp](http://www.behance.net/kennethrapp)
Wordpress Plugins:
[http://profiles.wordpress.org/kennethrapp/](http://profiles.wordpress.org/kennethrapp/)

Contact me at kennethrapp1@gmail.com

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC or remote

My current focus is on full-stack web development with Django and Python,
although I also have significant experience with WordPress and PHP. Most of my
clients fall into one of three areas:

\- startups who need assistance building a MVP,

\- non-profits looking to use technology to help connect with their
stakeholders, and

\- small businesses trying to modernize their websites to increase their
conversion rates.

I have worked with clients from Austria to Australia, so I understand the
importance of communication and frequent updates when working remotely. Since
I am often the sole developer/designer on projects I work on, I provide end-
to-end technological solutions. Since I realize my successful clients might
need additional development help in the future, I ensure everything I do is
both maintainable and well-documented.

My online portfolio contains details about recent websites I have completed
for clients, as well as open source projects I currently maintain or have
contributed to in the past:
[https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/](https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/)

The easiest way to contact me is through my website:
[https://marteydodoo.com/contact/](https://marteydodoo.com/contact/)

------
psyklic
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Los Angeles

I develop high-quality custom software for startups and established
businesses. I was the prior CTO/cofounder of a venture-funded social
networking startup, have a top-flight education, and have been helping
startups with their software needs full-time for almost two years.

I take on a minimal number of clients to ensure high quality and fast
turnaround. I specialize in developing complete software solutions and in
solving hard-to-solve problems. Clients have hired me for projects involving:

Custom Backend Architecture | REST API Development | Desktop Software | Search
| Database Architecture | Automated Classification | Scaling/Performance
Testing | Low-level Hardware Interfacing

I have studied and interned at top-flight institutions such as Caltech
(Computation & Neural Systems), Microsoft (Windows Search), Google Summer of
Code (Neural Networks), Purdue University (Computer Engineering), Two US
National Laboratories (Parallel Computing & Bioinformatics), and the US Dept.
of Homeland Security (Fellow).

Shoot me an email at dan@danwilhelm.com with more about your project and I
will get back with you promptly. Also check out more of my work at
[http://danwilhelm.com](http://danwilhelm.com).

------
brandonhsiao
SEEKING WORK - Remote (preferred) or SF

[http://brandonhsiao.com/code.html](http://brandonhsiao.com/code.html) /
bh@brandonhsiao.com

I'm a Python programmer who makes websites. Given a choice I use web.py +
PostgreSQL, but I can use just about anything--PHP, RoR, Clojure with Noir,
whatever. I usually deploy with lighttpd. I use vim.

I will take your larval idea and build a working MVP/prototype from scratch.
It'll work, look nice, and run smoothly on your server.

Stuff I've made: [http://robotgame.net](http://robotgame.net) |
[http://coinbluff.com](http://coinbluff.com) |
[http://mypinnings.com](http://mypinnings.com) |
[http://dicemonk.com](http://dicemonk.com)

Usually clients come to me with an idea for me to build their initial
prototype. During this stage I work at a fixed price (usually $1,000–$3,000)
with a fixed deadline (usually roughly 1–3 weeks away). At the beginning we'll
decide a list of features to be built and a few milestone payments.

After the prototype is done, I'm happy to keep working. At this stage I charge
an hourly rate of $75/hour. For every edit or update you want, I'll tell you
how long it'll take (sometimes just a couple minutes) and you can decide if
you want it or not. Every time the edits add up to an hour I'll send you an
invoice.

If you need additional, substantial features, I can either work at an hourly
rate, or we can decide a new fixed price.

------
munimkazia
Freelancer - SEEKING WORK - Mumbai, India - Remote I have just completed my
ongoing projects and I am back here for more. I have been doing freelance work
from reddit and HN successfully for the past year or so.

I am a software engineer working in one of the country's largest e-commerce
websites.

I love learning and working on new technologies and platforms, but currently,
my main experience is in Node.js and PHP. I also have some experience in
working with Ruby and Sinatra. I work on linux, and I have deployed and
managed web, database and application servers on CentOS and Ubuntu. I am
familiar with bash scripting. I am also familiar with some basic Python and
Go, but I have never really got a chance to work on it.

One of my previous jobs involved working with a large WordPress application,
so I am quite adept with WordPress too. Most of my freelance work from reddit
has been on the wordpress front: Customizing and working on various plugins.

I have worked with various data stores too: Mysql, mongodb, redis are the
primary ones.

On the front end side, I have worked on big JavaScript projects working with
various html5 APIs. I dig semantic clean HTML markup and know my way around
CSS.

I have worked on AWS on an earlier job, though my current organization has its
own servers in a data center. I like working on big problems, "architecting"
solutions which scale out and working on them, and tackling and
troubleshooting live issues. I usually try to work on git whenever possible.

I am looking for medium to long term projects, and I love working remotely.
Let me know if you have anything interesting and we can chat. Email me at
mail@munimkazia.com.

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that has recently moved to Berlin
from NY. I am American, and know just a bit of German (but am learning).

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment. I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have
a great deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm
probably of most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, and Redis. I've also worked a bunch with Elastic Search. I can also use
Node.js or PHP for the right project, but lately I've been doubling down on
being a backend mono-glot.

Frontend stack: my preference is Angular.js, though I've also worked Backbone
and Meteor. I am well-versed in current best practices, can build responsive
mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and HTML5. I have a great
deal of graphic design experience and can help there as well.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
nseymoursmith
SEEKING WORK - Brighton UK

Electronic hardware design, product prototyping and microcontroller
programming for displays, sensors, actuators and feedback loops - interface
libraries written in c, c++, python and LabVIEW. Microcontroller experience
includes PIC dsPIC and Arduino. Previous work includes automation of high
precision physics experiments as well as digital interactive entertainment
applications.

website: nseymoursmith.github.io

email: nseymoursmith@gmail.com

~~~
almost
I've worked with Nic and would highly recommend him, very practical and
resourceful. If you need anything related to hardware then give him a try!

------
robertha
SEEKING WORK - Chicago area or remote

Full-stack web developer and freelancer with 10 years of experience and a math
background looking for work in the Chicago area. So far I’ve specialized on
digital startups, and have worked with clients out of Chicago’s 1871.
Throughout my work I’ve also been involved in helping startups build the back
end of their application, design and optimize their websites and develop their
business. Interested in short and long term projects.

Primary Specialties:

\- MEAN (MongoDB, Express, Angular.js, Node.js)

\- LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP), including Wordpress

\- Server set up on: CentOS, Solaris, Ubuntu, and Debian

\- Data analysis in R and SAS

All of my development is responsive. In the past, I’ve worked on e-commerce
sites, social networks, mobile versions of websites, and other projects. Here
are some publicly available examples:

[http://loadcost.com](http://loadcost.com) \- Node.js (JavaScript), data
analysis model written in R

[http://yolobe.com](http://yolobe.com) \- Node.js (JavaScript)

[http://foundintown.com](http://foundintown.com) \- PHP

References from past clients available. If you are interested, email me at:
robert.haidari@gmail.com

------
webjay
SEEKING WORK, New York, remote work / freelance

I work with HTML5, JavaScript and CSS on the frontend; compiled from
Hogan/Handlebars, CoffeeScript and LESS/SASS with Backbone as the logic
handler. For the backend I primarily use Node.js again either built with
JavaScript or CoffeeScript. I have also worked with PHP and Django. Components
are installed with Npm and Bower, then compiled and minified via Grunt.

I have web experience in many areas dating back to 1996. I also maintain some
web applications: Gignal ([http://www.gignal.com](http://www.gignal.com)) with
Parse as backend; Konfect ([http://www.konfect.com](http://www.konfect.com))
with Neo4j as database;

I have used MySQL since 1998, but primarily uses MongoDB and Redis now.

For more info, please check:
[http://github.com/webjay](http://github.com/webjay) |
[http://twitter.com/webjay](http://twitter.com/webjay) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg)

Contact me via jacob@webcom.dk

------
Qworg
SEEKING WORK - Remote (On Site if Necessary)

Author of Hacking the Kinect
([http://amzn.to/1aljFwQ](http://amzn.to/1aljFwQ)). I'm a robotics guy looking
for some side work. I'll solve your robotics problems. I'm out of Cleveland
area right now.

Skills: Sensor Fusion, Mathematical Filters, Localization, Planning,
Kinematics, Sensors and more. Computer Science is the easiest for me, but I've
worked at every level (EE, ME). C/C++, Python, Java, Android, Go, Ladder, etc.

Project Examples:

* Hybrid Safety System (Perception, Sensor Fusion): [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Xc4yq-rz0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Xc4yq-rz0)

* 38-Ton Self Driving Mining Trucks (Perception System): [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlqV0BNVkKQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlqV0BNVkKQ)

* Paint Stripping Fighter Jets with a High Powered Laser (Sensor Fusion): [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKmE2Bu3LqY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKmE2Bu3LqY)

Github: [https://github.com/Qworg](https://github.com/Qworg)

Email: jeffkramr@gmail.com

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - Remote Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

4+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions.

Designed patio11's site which increased his conversion rate and profits:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Also designed the VideoLAN website and the interface for VLC Media Player for
Windows 8:

[http://www.videolan.org](http://www.videolan.org)

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-
the-n...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-the-new-
windows-8-user-experience-metro/posts/372063)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.

Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku.

Portfolio: [http://ashraful.me/work](http://ashraful.me/work)

Pricing: $55/hour

Email: ashrafulsf@gmail.com

------
lhnz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or ON-SITE (London, UK)

GitHub: [http://github.com/sebinsua](http://github.com/sebinsua)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/heyseb](http://linkedin.com/in/heyseb)

Email: seb@momentumlabs.io

* * *

Two things...

    
    
      - If you're just browsing and you run a business, drop me an
        email, I'd love to figure out ways that I can add value to your
        business, and I won't charge anything for this time.
    
      - If you have an idea already I work with most technologies 
        and can quickly build an MVP/prototype from scratch or 
        get up-to-speed to contribute on a currently-running project.
    

* * *

I'm an experienced full-stack developer that practices Behaviour Driven
Development (BDD).

I've worked in the following technologies on the server-side (Node.JS,
Express.JS, Python, and Django), and on the client-side (JavaScript,
Angular.JS, Backbone.JS, HTML5, CSS3, Objective-C.) However, I can probably
pick up any language or tool that you're already using, so if I haven't
mentioned it, just ask.

Don't hesitate to get in touch if you think I can help you in any way!

------
johnhess
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Chicago, Boston or Austin (Data Science)

I turn raw data into answers for your business. If you have the data, great.
If not, I'll instrument your business to collect that data.

\---------------

PAST PROJECTS:

* Real-time high-frequency trading dashboards that make six-figure returns. This included building and deploying a distributed system for processing hundreds of data streams in dozens of ways.

* Directly advised the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs on policy for rolling out telehealth. Advice based on dozens of interviews and the analysis of millions of deployment and medical records.

* Used AI to find the few hundred relevant records among hundreds of thousands when working with research physicians at a Boston area hospital.

* More projects and details at [http://datademystified.com/](http://datademystified.com/)

\---------------

I thrive in startups but have also worked in government and academia. I've
studied engineering and policy at MIT & Michigan. I have experience keeping
sensitive data safe (incl. classified, HIPAA and Fortune 50 highly
confidential).

Email me at john@jthess.com with your business questions and I'd be happy to
set up a time to chat.

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I help start-ups and e-commerce sites get more users from their traffic at a
lower cost of acquisition. How? I analyze your conversion funnel and then use
A/B testing and other tactics to improve conversion rates.

More info, case studies, and testimonials here:
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co)

Contact me directly at greg[at]gkogan[dot]co, or call me at +1 917 575 9535.

~~~
gk1
Sidenote to the downvoter(s): Please explain. Are marketing freelancers
somehow against the rules here? FWIW, I have a background in development and
have been part of this community for over two years.

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Looking for freelance gig/remote Full/Contract. I have 10+ years of
development experience mainly for web platform. Though language is not a
barrier but I usually write code in PHP and Python. Working on site scrapper
is something I love a lot. Check my profile below:

[http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

Contact given at the bottom of the link

------
Behnam-Marandi
SEEKING WORK: Linux System Administrator (Remote, Will work for bitcoins,
write to: me@behnam.cc) I'm an experineced Linux System Administrator living
in Tehran/Iran. I Configure and maintain different services on Linux servers
(Redhat family to Debian): • Configuration of web servers (Nginx, Apache...) •
Configuration of mail servers (Postfix, qmail, Mailman) • Configuration of DNS
servers (BIND, djbdns, dbndns...) • Configuration of Linux IP-Networking
(routing, iptables, sysctl, ...) • Configuration and management of SQL-base
databases (MySQL, PostgreSQL) • Configuration and maintenance of NoSQL
databases (Redis, MongoDB) • Configuration and maintenance of Linux base
Bandwidth Shaper machines (tc-MasterShaper) • Configuring and maintaining of
Transparent and full transparent web caching machines (Squid-tproxy) •
Familiar with MikroTik CoreRouters (2800GS) as Shaper, VPN server, Proxy
server,... • Familiar with Cisco Systems devices (2600, 3600 Routers and 2900,
3500 Switches) • Familiar with Joniper Networks Solutions (SRX220)

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
like to travel to interesting places.

Full stack software engineer with 5+ years experience and a math background.
Mostly I do heavy lifting in Java and Clojure. I've worked on complicated
cloud pipelines, full-stack web apps, and in a past life, high volume, near
real-time distributed trade processing applications for a Big Finance Company.
I've also done work with parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack web
development, custom high-speed message queues, and security and encryption. I
like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/mthvedt/](https://github.com/mthvedt/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, Javascript, jQuery, Mocha, Haskell, Oracle and Postgres SQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Mongo, AWS.

~~~
vijucat
Hmm, wondering why you got downvoted?!

Your experience seems fairly impressive, by the way.

------
bendmorris
SEEKING WORK - remote or triangle region, North Carolina

I'm a Haxe/Python developer. I build cross-platform games and apps for the
browser (Flash/HTML5), desktop (Windows/Mac/Linux), and mobile devices
including Android, iOS, Windows Phone, and BlackBerry. My secret weapon is
Haxe, which allows me to quickly build multiple versions of an app from a
single codebase. I'm also proficient with the native languages of these
platforms and can build platform-specific extensions, incorporate third-party
SDKs, etc.

You've probably heard of Haxe - are you curious if it lives up to the hype?
Shoot me a message and we can chat about it.

Here's a recently published Android game (free to check out), which also runs
on iOS, desktop, and Flash:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.monsterfac...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.monsterface.gordef)

My e-mail address is in my profile.

GitHub: [https://github.com/bendmorris](https://github.com/bendmorris)

------
bsc28
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm an 18 year old iOS / Python developer with significant experience working
freelance with clients. Some examples of stuff I've built and worked on:

\- Clockster - custom timekeeping app for release this year:
[http://mostlyserious.io/work/clockster.html](http://mostlyserious.io/work/clockster.html)

\- Rendezvous - iOS app developed in 24 hours with proceeds going to charity:
[http://www.jgmsoftware.co.uk/mobile/rendezvous/](http://www.jgmsoftware.co.uk/mobile/rendezvous/)

\- PenPalWorld - flask API and iOS app developed from scratch, releasing at
Easter: [http://www.penpalworld.com/](http://www.penpalworld.com/)

As well as these projects, I have a good deal of experience with Java,
Javascript, and a collection of scientific programming tools such as LabView
and Matlab.

I'm currently a student at the University of Cambridge (UK), working towards a
degree in computer science. You can contact me at bsc28@cam.ac.uk, and my
github is @baltoli

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK -- remote (or L.A./Orange County)

Just want a banana, and end up getting the gorilla and jungle too? My
experience will help you define your business needs, and come up with the
right solution to fit your requirements.

Full-Stack Developer. Front end development in Responsive HTML5, CSS3 and
JavaScript (jQuery, jQuery mobile, JSON), and RESTful APIs built with PHP or
Node.js on the server. Emphasis on a strong design to build projects that are
simple and attractive.

Specializing in iOS and Android apps built with Cordova/PhoneGap that work
beautifully on different screen sizes and devices.

    
    
      20+ years professional software developer, 15+ years freelance
      app website: http://imagenuity.com
      http://github.com/jimbergman
      http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman
    

Lets discuss your project - contact: jim at jimbergman.net or
[http://jimbergman.net/contact/](http://jimbergman.net/contact/)

------
karussell
SEEKING FREELANCER, remote possible.

We:

GraphHopper is a young Open Source project and we provide an efficient
alternative to commercial routing software. GraphHopper uses OpenStreetMap as
data source and is fast, platformindependent and very flexible.

We offer commercial support and consulting for GraphHopper. We are looking for
a Java developer per project and later if desired also for long-term
employment. With us you work directly on GraphHopper or for our customers.
You'll find more details on graphhopper.com or just email us!

You:

You have a passion for fast algorithms and you have solid Java knowledge. You
don't fear topics like GIS or graph algorithms and you like working in a
remote team from home office. Additionally you should have no fear in applying
or learning TDD, as well as contributing in the open.

[http://graphhopper.com/#contact](http://graphhopper.com/#contact)

[http://graphhopper.com/public/jobs/java-
dev.html](http://graphhopper.com/public/jobs/java-dev.html)

------
joshmlewis
SEEKING WORK - SF and Greenville, SC or remote

I am a designer focusing in user interface and user experience. I also
specialize in landing pages and optimizing ecommerce sites.

I have worked with YC companies, Harvard startups, and all sorts of other
businesses.

I have a limited portfolio on dribbble at
[http://dribbble.com/joshmlewis](http://dribbble.com/joshmlewis).

Email hi @ josh.ml

~~~
joshmlewis
I should also add I do front-end dev as well.

------
genericsteele
SEEKING WORK - Rails MVP and Testing Consulting | Philadelphia, PA | Remote

[http://iamericsteele.com](http://iamericsteele.com)

hi@iamericstele.com

\-----------------------------------------

MVP Ruby on Rails Consulting and Development

\-----------------------------------------

I'm a product consultant who enjoys working one-on-one with entrepreneurs to
take an idea, shape it into a product, and then build the MVP with Ruby on
Rails. My projects are driven by regular communication and feedback from you.

* Consultation & Project Plan: $500

* Development: $2k/week, $500/day

\---------------------

Rails Testing Consulting

\---------------------

You don't write tests for your Rails apps, and it's starting to hurt. The time
you dedicate to debugging mysterious errors could be better spent confidently
adding new features. Unfortunately, you don't have the time to figure it out
on your own.

I can review your Rails app and put together a re-testing plan, train you or a
team on how to test, and work with you to re-test your app.

* Rails Testing Audit and Plan: $500

* Rails Testing Training: $1000

* Rails Retesting: $2k/week

\-----------------------

I'd love to hear from you via email at hi@iamericsteele.com

------
mgl
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site

We are a team of experienced full-stack developers (ex-City, ex-Deloitte) who
love to work on interesting and challenging projects, our recent works are:

* Easy to use staff holiday & leave management web app (SaaS), ideal for companies between 5 and 100 employees (Fortune 5,000,000)

* Digital library and office management web app for attorney offices integrated with super fast duplex scanners, barcode printers/readers and SMS reminders

* Online trading platform of physical gold, capable to handle 10k+ concurrent users with horizontally scalable architecture

We build bespoke software solutions for startups and enterprises working in
SCRUM and help other software companies providing consultancy services on
demand, so that they can easily extend their headcount.

Technology stack: Java, Spring Framework, Hibernate, Play Framework, GWT, JPA,
HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, JQuery, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Oracle, Teradata,
SQL Server

You can find more about us at [http://codedose.com](http://codedose.com)

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in Connecticut

Developer and designer (4+ years), work out of my own shop, Heta
([http://heta.co](http://heta.co)). Primarily develop, design, and customize
WordPress themes, or convert PSD designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm
also building an app and run my own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). Soon I will begin selling my commercial themes
directly to the public.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS/SASS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress,
mySQL, ZURB Foundation (3/4/5), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control,
Fogbugz or Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to stay in touch. Self-taught
and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

------
ior3k
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UTC-6 to UTC+2 -- I'm in Europe)

I'm a full stack software developer with 15 years of experience. I've been
building Ruby on Rails apps since 2007 (my github id is in the high 200s) and
rich clients since 2009. I've helped launch several successful projects, one
of which saw 40,000 signups on its first few hours after launch.

I'm only dogmatic about writing simple code. I'll try to push for simpler
solutions if they have similar benefits to more complicated ones. It's crucial
that I understand the motivation behind each feature request. Expect me to ask
"why?" a lot.

I prefer lasting relationships. I'll do my best to earn your trust.

I'm not interested in building apps related to gambling, pornography, or that
otherwise try to exploit the worst there is in people.

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Clojure, JavaScript, CoffeeScript,
ClojureScript, HTML, CSS, SASS (with or without Compass). Heroku, EngineYard,
Amazon EC2.

Email: dgleal@gmail.com

------
ilkhan4
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Greenville, SC

Looking for part-time work to build out a portfolio. I have done mostly
corporate work but I'm looking to get out on my own a little bit more. This
means I need more experience to show but that's kind of hard when your
employer owns the source :) Chicken/egg and all that.

I'm a full-stack senior developer with about 12 years of experience, mostly in
Microsoft-based stuff (C# and ASP.NET MVC/Web API is my current comfort zone),
but I'm also dabbling in Node and PhoneGap (and Xamarin!). I also prefer git
and Angular for front-end stuff so I'm not completely brainwashed. Lots of
database experience with SQL Server, but I also like Couch and MongoDB as
well. Oh, and I've done SharePoint too if that helps (or hurts).

I can help you design and develop your MVP or I can just help you fill in the
areas you're missing on your dev team.

My email is in my profile, or you can hit me up on Skype at cbsmith5.

------
webjay
SEEKING FREELANCER, New York, remote work

I work with HTML5, JavaScript and CSS on the frontend; compiled from
Hogan/Handlebars, CoffeeScript and LESS/SASS with Backbone as the logic
handler. For the backend I primarily use Node.js again either built with
JavaScript or CoffeeScript. I have also worked with PHP and Django. Components
are installed with Npm and Bower, then compiled and minified via Grunt.

I have web experience in many areas dating back to 1996. I also maintain a web
application called Gignal: [http://www.gignal.com](http://www.gignal.com)

For more info, please check:
[http://github.com/webjay](http://github.com/webjay) |
[http://twitter.com/webjay](http://twitter.com/webjay) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg)

Contact me via jacob@webcom.dk

~~~
joshmlewis
You're supposed to put seeking work not seeking freelancer.

~~~
webjay
sorry, I'll remember that next time.

------
elijahchancey
SEEKING WORK - devops - san francisco or remote

i live in san francisco and most recently was the lead devops engineer at
bleacher report, the 3rd largest sports website and the 36th most trafficked
website in the states. i am a consulting (systems administrator | systems
engineer | devops engineer | site reliability engineer) and am currently
looking for a new client.

here's a brief description of the work i did at bleacher report, which is the
3rd largest sports website and the 34th most trafficked website in the us. i
reduced costs by migrating from engineyard to aws. i built completely new
infrastructure and increased scalability & reliability by using autoscaling. i
succeeded in halving monthly infrastructure costs from ~$150k to ~$80k and
refactored chef cookbooks for all stacks. managed traffic surges of key sports
events that surpassed 2,000 requests per second.

more information is available at www.elijahchancey.com

------
waseems
SEEKING all-round freelancer (remote):

Must have: \- RoR (at least be able to get it running) \- CoffeeScript /
frontend stuff

Nice to have: \- Ember.JS \- NodeJS / Socket.IO \- Cocoa (MacOSX) / .NET (only
in combination with one of the above)

Email me waseem@sadiq.nl with your resume/projects and details.

Only respond if you are able to ramp up on our project before March 5th
please.

------
EGreg
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote, anywhere in the world. Preferably Russian-
speaking, but not required.

Our company, Qbix, has developed several really popular apps, including
"Calendar" and "Calendar Plus" for the Mac, and "Groups" for iOS. They enjoy
25k, 2.5k and 20k daily active users, respectively. (See more at
[http://qbix.com](http://qbix.com))

We are looking for a person to completely take over development of Calendar +
Calendar Plus for the Mac. We are developers ourselves and use Mercurial for
version control. Reach out to us for info to check out the codebase.

\+ Must be extremely proficient with Objective C and Cocoa

\+ When reaching out, please include links to your portfolio, especially if
you have apps for the Mac or iOS.

\+ Your work will be used by hundreds of thousands of people every month. With
great exposure comes great responsibility.

Simply send an email to "greg" and the domain is qbix.com .

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hello! Looking to pick up an interesting project or two this month. I'm just
as happy on the front or back end so I guess I could be one of them unicorns
you hear about! Recent projects have included iOS & Android apps, a charity
volunteering app (making use of ChartJS & PhantomJS amongst other things),
pretty complex Wordpress site for the NHS, and a bit more...

Skillz and whatnot below...

The Web:

Web site & app dev/design.

* PHP (Codeigniter mostly of late but have worked with all kinds)

* HTML 5 / CSS 3, Javascript / JQuery

* Hand-coded or Bootstrap/Foundation

* Responsive as you like

* API development or integrations

* Wordpress

The App:

iOS and Android app dev/design. I work with Titanium for the most part but
I've also used PhoneGap/Cordova in the past.

Most recent iPhone work:

* [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/eatmcr/id384069000](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/eatmcr/id384069000)

* [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchup.com-campsite-caravan...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchup.com-campsite-caravan/id722364517)

The General:

* Generic sysadmin stuff (VPS setup, AWS & whatnot)

* Worked with all kinds of API's from AWS, Twilio, Stripe, Mailgun, etc etc

* Git or mercurial for source control

Contact details in profile or via my creaky old personal site
[http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net). Happy to supply links and details for
recent work and show what I can do for you!

I'm UK based.

------
dolphenstein
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in Perth, Australia)

I'm one of those right-brain centric big picture thinkers, so I have a knack
for joining the dots between disparate systems and coming up with novel
solutions. I'm a full stack developer but I have a preference for the
frontend, particularly AngularJS.

Here's a quick laundry list of technologies that are fresh in my cranium:

Frontend: HTML5(canvas, filesystem ...), AngularJS, KineticJS, Bootstrap,
Less, Facebook & Twitter API

Backend: Play!, web2py, Google App Engine

Languages: javascript, java, python tcl

Couple of things I've built:

[http://www.facetache.com](http://www.facetache.com)

[http://www.meatinapark.com.au](http://www.meatinapark.com.au)

Currently working on this:

[http://pokerstoker.com/](http://pokerstoker.com/) (Can provide a link to the
demo)

E-mail: andrew@andrewdyster.com

More info at [http://AndrewDyster.com/](http://AndrewDyster.com/)

------
timrogers
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Ruby developer based in London, looking for contract work to go
alongside my part-time work at a successful YC startup and my undergraduate
studies.

I love working in Rails, and have particularly outstanding experience building
Twilio applications, from whole-company phone systems to small SMS services. I
spoke about a cloud-based phone system I built at Twilio's European conference
in 2013.

Apart from that, I have plenty of general Ruby experience, working with
clients from charities to web hosting companies. I'm not afraid to work in
Javascript, HTML5 and CSS3, and am happy to negotiate on price to find an
arrangement that works for you.

[https://github.com/timrogers](https://github.com/timrogers)
[http://timrogers.co.uk/portfolio](http://timrogers.co.uk/portfolio)

Think I can help? Drop me a line at me@timrogers.co.uk.

------
sdiw
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a freelancer specializing in iOS and Android development. Here is most
recent mobile work:

* iDitty Android : [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iditty](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iditty)

* iDitty iOS : [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iditty/id576841506?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iditty/id576841506?mt=8)

* Croppola iOS : [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/croppola/id549869191](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/croppola/id549869191)

Homepage: [http://sapandiwakar.in](http://sapandiwakar.in)

Portfolio:
[http://sapandiwakar.in/portfolio](http://sapandiwakar.in/portfolio)

Contact details in profile. Happy to discuss details about what we can work on
together.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.knowyourbank.com](http://www.knowyourbank.com)

* [http://www.hypedsound.com/](http://www.hypedsound.com/) \- a music sharing platform.

* [http://www.garnishbar.com](http://www.garnishbar.com) \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* [http://www.fratmusic.com](http://www.fratmusic.com) \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

and many more. Ping me for more details.

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area / Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation

I am a Product Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I have experience relevant
to products from iOS & Android to Large Web Platforms. I typically consult on
or perform the following:

\- Product management - strategy, best practices, team building,
implementation.

\- Product design - strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end dev - I tend to build most things I spec at the very least to a
minimum in which there is no chance of fidelity loss from prototype to final
product. I've also setup processes for growing teams and established best
practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev

info@bvrgroup.us | [http://bvrgroup.us](http://bvrgroup.us) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
wprl
I'm William Riley-Land, software engineer, and founder of Kun.io App Studio
LLC. [https://linkedin.com/in/willprl](https://linkedin.com/in/willprl)

I am the author of an open source module called Baucis
[https://github.com/wprl/baucis](https://github.com/wprl/baucis)

I personally perform software development and coding using Node.js, MongoDB,
and Backbone.

I bring 10+ years of professional software development experience to the
table, as well as about 3 years of experience with Mongo and Node.

I'm also looking to work with an assistant developer for various project
management and systems admin tasks.

Please visit
[http://kunio.acuityscheduling.com](http://kunio.acuityscheduling.com) or
email me at william@kun.io if you would like to talk about a project or
collaboration.

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java,Scala,HTML5,Less,Sass,ActionScript
3/Flex

Platforms: Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap,Foundation

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io, Netty

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/](http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

~~~
johnnyg
[http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/](http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/)
loads but doesn't resolve to your content.

------
WFMU
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote is OK

WFMU seeks to engage a firm or individual on a contract basis to act as
Software Architect for its Audience Engine Project. Audience Engine is an open
source platform and strategy which will provide digital distribution of audio,
video and audience engagement tools fully integrated with social fundraising
tools, to radio stations, journalists and digital libraries. The functional
requirements for Audience Engine are based on WFMU’s existing platform which
can be seen live at wfmu.org. None of WFMU's existing code base will be
utilized in Audience Engine. Audience Engine will be developed on top of an
existing open source CMS system which will function as an Application
Framework that can be integrated with any web based Front End. Whenever
possible, Audience Engine will utilize existing open source components, such
as CRM, Chat/Comment and Crowdfunding software by creating open source
enhancements to provide specific functionality. Several new applications will
be developed as open source CMS modules. For some functions, best of breed
commercial components will be implemented initially until open source versions
become fully functional.

The software architect shall guide and analyze the work of two or more full-
time coders who will be hired by WFMU on a permanent basis. Deliverables will
include a software blueprint and timeline for the Minimum Viable Product and
post-MVP functions of Audience Engine, as well as user interface design. The
purpose of the Audience Engine is to help media institutions become self
sustaining entities, by providing them with a platform and strategy for
distributing their content online, building meaningful traffic and audience
around that content, engaging that audience socially around that content and
then effectively raising individual donations via crowdfunding. The elements
of the Audience Engine are to be built in a modular way so that existing media
entities can use its various elements in conjunction with their existing sites
and platforms. Interested parties should contact General Manager Ken Freedman
at ken at wfmu dot org

------
intortus
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or remote

I love programming, and I've been doing it for over 20 years. I'm looking for
side work to keep me sharp while I'm taking a break from fulltime employment.
My skills are varied, and I pick up new ones very easily.

\- Python, Javascript, Go, maybe even C, C++, Java if the price is right-- I
know a lot of languages but these are my specialties

\- Any sort of web stuff, frontend or backend or in between

\- SQL or NoSQL, I don't care

\- Complex distributed service, or a simple script, it's all fun

Years of experience in the industry and in the open source world have taught
me how to collaborate well. If you need an experienced programmer to crank out
some quality code fast, then take a look at my work:

[https://github.com/logan](https://github.com/logan)
[http://loganhanks.com](http://loganhanks.com)

------
jcnnghm
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA (preferably the Peninsula) or Remote

I'm a full stack Ruby/Rails developer. I started working with Rails in 2006,
and I've been writing software for over a decade. Outside of Rails, I've been
working with Python at my day-job for the last six months. I am finishing a
Master's with a Finance concentration now, and I have a BS in CS, in case you
might be interested in someone with some specialized knowledge.

I am particularly interested in working with startups, working on data issues
(I process data for a site with > 100M Uniques at my day job), or working on
anything marketing-related. I've got a lot of experience running A/B tests and
offsite marketing.

Email: justin@bulletprooftiger.com
[https://github.com/jcnnghm](https://github.com/jcnnghm)

------
jgalvez
SEEKING WORK - Remote from Brazil

I actually want to work for FREE for some time (2 months or so, after that
I'll charge you an arm and a leg), as long as it's Go coding. I'm an old timer
(I remember the #joiito IRC channel, the RSS/Atom wars and worked my way
through PHP/Ruby/Python startups). E-mail me at jonasgalvez@gmail.com and you
can learn more about me.

I'm specialised in Python and JS but want to move towards Go. If you're using
or want to use React.js that's a plus. If you're using or want to use Docker
that's another huge plus. You see, I want to work on _really_
interesting/innovative technology (at least from my POV), and you get an
awesome full stack developer to work for free for some time. If you think
that's a good deal, let's talk.

------
dpmehta02
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local

Web Developer (Rails) freelancing while I build my startup. In a past life I
spent three years as a Data Analyst at PricewaterhouseCoopers. I also play
around with Machine Learning in my spare time.

I'm open to contract work at a big company, but I particularly enjoy helping
startups and founders get their products off the ground. I'm currently working
on that problem myself, so I'd like to think I know the pain points and best
practices.

Production experience: Ruby/Rails, TDD, Heroku, MySQL/Postgres, jQuery,
Bootstrap, Haml, Crawlers, Redis, ElasticSearch, Python, Git, Unix, AWS

Side projects: MEAN (MongoDB, Express, AngularJS, Node), Node/Meteor, R, C,
Octave/Matlab

dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com
[https://github.com/dpmehta02](https://github.com/dpmehta02)

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node'];
      * Clojure  '(Compojure)
      * Haskell, Go (and other esoterics)
    
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing. Previous engagements include
Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among
others.

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
gtklocker
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I've worked on technologies ranging from package management/maintenance and
Linux distros to web development and computer graphics.

Currently studying Computer Science and Engineering, my passion is to learn
and to teach.

Lately I'm quite inclined in writing Python but I've also done lots of
Javascript (also WebGL) and some PHP as well.

Website: [https://gtklocker.com/](https://gtklocker.com/) Github:
[https://github.com/gtklocker/](https://github.com/gtklocker/) CV:
[https://gtklocker.com/cv.html](https://gtklocker.com/cv.html) Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/gtklocker](https://twitter.com/gtklocker) Email:
karantiaskostis@gmail.com

------
pa7
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in Austria

I'm a JavaScript & Frontend Developer with a strong interest in data-
visualization, product management, and mathematics. I'm currently looking for
the next interesting client project. Throughout my 6+ years of industry
experience I've created a couple of popular software projects ( heatmap.js
[0], nude.js [1], many more), launched several web products, and consulted
companies with their web strategies.

I love to work on anything web-related with interesting challenges and aspects
that haven't been done.

say hello at hn-contact@w-labs.at

[0] [https://github.com/pa7/heatmap.js](https://github.com/pa7/heatmap.js) [1]
[https://github.com/pa7/nude.js](https://github.com/pa7/nude.js)

------
pd19
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF Bay Area (must be local)

PROJECT: We are a stealth-mode start-up in Palo Alto looking to release our
product as a mobile app on both iOS and Android. We've gotten quite a bit of
interest in our product/company from our extensive network of prospective
users and investors in the bay area.

SKILLS: iOS+Android app developer. -Must be local to bay area -We'd need you
to provide end-to-end solution with both backend and UI/UX/Design. If you want
to partner with another freelancer on it, that's fine. -Familiar with appstore
and googleplay submission process. -Extra points if you've previously built
apps that have successfully scaled

COMPENSATION: cash + equity

If you're interested and meet requirements, please respond with your contact
info. Thanks!

------
ugisozols
SEEKING WORK - Remote (I'm based in Western Europe)

I'm an experienced Ruby on Rails developer and currently am looking for up to
10 hours/week of work. If we are a good fit I'm definitely open to long term
project(s) discussion.

In the past I've done a lot of open source work and I'm a core contributor for
Refinery CMS project which is still the most popular CMS built on top of
Rails.

I'm also very interested in "spreadsheet to application" type of work.

mail: ugis@ugisozols.com

github: [https://github.com/ugisozols](https://github.com/ugisozols)

www: [http://ugisozols.com](http://ugisozols.com)

linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ugisozols](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ugisozols)

------
cdameff
SEEKING WORK, remote, PHX

Soon-to-graduate (May) physician (MD) seeking to provide affordable
consultation to startups in the healthcare/biotech arenas. Skilled in
searching, extracting, analyzing, and presenting data from the medical and
scientific literatures. Talent for translating complex medical information
into easily understood content.

User side proficiency with a majority of the leading electronic medical
records. Expert in simulation training in medical education.

Maintains high level contacts with multiple regional health care corporations
and emergency medical service providers in the southwest, as well as prominent
clinicians and research scientists in fields of emergency medicine, critical
care, pediatrics, and general medical education.

Contact: cdameffmd@gmail.com

------
nnnnnn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in LA)

[http://nealke.mp](http://nealke.mp)

Where I've worked/studied: thoughtbot, ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd
College, Claremont McKenna College

Things I do: Back end dev, front end dev, full stack dev, design (I have a
partner who designs), code auditing, TDD

My usual stack includes:

* Ruby, Ruby on Rails

* HTML, HAML

* CSS, SASS

* Heroku, AWS

* Javascript, Angular.js, jQuery

* Postgres, Redis, MySQL

* Photoshop, git, ZURB Foundation, Responsive design

Sometimes: Backbone.js, PHP

I've worked with over 25 clients in 4 countries and am on the look out for
interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of my philosophy and
experience on this thread, but please visit
[http://nealke.mp](http://nealke.mp) or email me if you are interested in
learning more. You can contact me at me( at )nealke( . )mp

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)

We're a small team that builds websites and apps for startups and growing
companies.

Our past clients include TalentBin, Buddymedia, Crazyegg, Chitika, RE/MAX,
Moovweb and more.

\------------------------------------------------------

User experience

\------------------------------------------------------

• Usability audits & testing

• Sitemaps & Information architecture

• Sketches & wireframing

• Onboarding users & conversion optimization

• Product strategy

• Content strategy

\------------------------------------------------------

Web & UI Design

\------------------------------------------------------

• Landing pages

• Marketing websites

• Applications (admin, backend, interfaces, etc.)

• Redesigns (taking a product and redesigning it from the ground up)

\------------------------------------------------------

Front-end development

\------------------------------------------------------

• HTML

• CSS

• Javascript

• Responsive (for tablets and mobile devices)

\------------------------------------------------------

Email marco@masswerks.com and I'll reply within minutes

------
robertsosinski
SEEKING WORK - NYC

I am an experienced software engineer that has a proven track record of
successfully leading complex, highly scalable application build outs. Right
now, I am growing a new consultancy, Reactive.IO
[http://www.reactive.io](http://www.reactive.io) and am looking for clients
who have difficult technical challenges and need to solve them right the first
time.

I have an extensive background in using Ruby/JRuby on Rails, Java/Scala,
Erlang, JavaScript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, and Amazon Web Services to build
highly concurrent real-time API services and interactive single-page
interfaces. I have routinely hired new software teams and worked with them to
architect complex systems and create effective software development processes.

I also help companies build a technical strategy to ensure they start with,
and transition to, technology that best fits their ever changing business
needs. Furthermore, I have been a proponent of agile software development for
over 10 years and excel at structuring product ideas into attainable sprints.

Between my engineering and management experience, my focus is to always reduce
your company's technical risk. By having the right technology mix, partners,
and people in play; you can then rely on your software to grow every aspect of
your business.

To learn more about my background, please look at the following links and feel
free to reach out to me at robert.sosinski@reactive.io anytime.

Company: [http://www.reactive.io](http://www.reactive.io)

Blog: [http://www.robertsosinski.com](http://www.robertsosinski.com)

GitHub: [http://github.com/robertsosinski](http://github.com/robertsosinski)

Angel List: [http://angel.co/robertsosinski](http://angel.co/robertsosinski)

LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/robertsosinski](http://linkedin.com/in/robertsosinski)

------
BCheex8
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or ON-SITE (Berlin)

GitHub: [http://www.github.com/sf49ers](http://www.github.com/sf49ers)
LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewtkim](http://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewtkim)

Ruby on Rails developer here looking for freelance work.

I'm from New York but am currently located in Berlin and would be willing to
work remotely or locally in Berlin up to 30 hours a week. I'm comfortable with
full stack (HTML/CSS/Javascript), have 2 years of Ruby on Rails experience and
studied engineering at Columbia. I would love to help you out on your project,
so please feel free to e-mail me at andrewtevinkim (at) gmail (dot) com.

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of. Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
mikeihbe
SEEKING WORK - Remote / SF

MustWin is a San Francisco based consultancy that specializes in the rapid
design and development of successful web and mobile applications. Companies
hire us to create their minimally viable products (MVP), implement their go to
market strategies, increase the velocity of their teams, launch new features,
and augment their in house expertise.

Tech: Agnostic, but specialties in Ruby/Rails/Javascript/Node

Site: [http://mustwin.com](http://mustwin.com)

Ethos: [http://mustwin.com/ethos](http://mustwin.com/ethos)

Testimonials: [http://mustwin.com/#case-studies](http://mustwin.com/#case-
studies)

Shoot us an email: we@mustwin.com

------
cpolis
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Luis Obispo/Santa Barbara, CA

Ruby and JavaScript developer with Rails, Node.js, D3.js, SASS, HAML
experience. Have worked with startups, two YC companies, worked remotely,
built many MVPs. Good communicator. Focus on user experience and code quality.

[http://www.bytemuse.com/](http://www.bytemuse.com/)

cmpolis@gmail.com

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/chrispolis](https://twitter.com/chrispolis)

Github: [https://github.com/cmpolis](https://github.com/cmpolis)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-
polis/24/33/89a](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-polis/24/33/89a)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with over 13 years experience. My
specialties are Rails, Postgres, Javascript, and Chef, although I've also done
some iOS and Machine Learning projects. I am reliable, easy to work with,
quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a
team, either as lead or a team member.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir](https://github.com/pjungwir)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
deanotron
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver BC or Remote (US & Canadian citizen)

Full Stack Engineer (actually fullstack - a strong aesthetic and eye for
design included). Technical founder at modern startup looking for consulting
work to pay the bills.

Been working with modern javascript stacks for the past 3 years (node,
coffeescript, backbone/angular, couchdb, web sockets, grunt, and cloud
services galore).

Before that 5+ years with Python, Rails, and everything related to 3D in an
R&D role at a household name company.

View a Youtube demo reel of two of our products for UX feel (all FE and BE
code by me).
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3Ue0aFgO9w](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3Ue0aFgO9w)

email: dean {at} utl.io

------
devopser
SEEKING WORK - Remote only - Bangalore, India

Node.js web developer + Android programmer Keywords - Node.js, Java, Android

I do end to end development in Java and Javascript (jQuery, EJS, express.js,
MongoDB). I have a strong track record in developing analytics applications
involving web scraping, charting, reporting and BI.

I also do native Android apps as well, for a demo of some the code I've
written you can check this -
[https://github.com/divyad](https://github.com/divyad) . However, most of the
code I've written is for proprietary projects. There is another Android game
in the pipeline.

Please contact backoder@gmail.com if you have any requirements; I can start
immediately.

------
neonkiwi
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or remote

Available for robotics (or just mechanics/just electronics) projects. I have
over a decade of embedded experience across a range of microcontrollers,
mechanical fabrication and CAD expertise, as well as formal training in human-
machine interface design. If you need a quick working prototype, designing a
product for manufacturing, or anything in between, I can help.

Examples of past projects include:

* Distributed air flow monitoring system for food production facilities

* Predictor display design and analysis for achieving closed-loop control under high latency of robotic systems in space

* Smartphone-controlled robotic aerial photography platform

* Modelling and visualization tool for a novel greentech device

Email: ori@oribarbut.com

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, South India

You might be in need of a complete branding experience covering everything
from logos to stationery to social media graphics and email signatures. Or you
might need just a quick logo and a website or a slick new UI design for your
latest app. Either way, if you need designs done, I'm your man. I have over 7
years experience designing brands and developing front-ends for apps and
websites, a selected few of which are available for perusal over at my
portfolio site[0] and on dribbble[1]. For inquiries, my email is in my
profile.

    
    
      [0] - http://dffrnt.com
      [1] - http://dribbble.com/vjk2005

------
ortuna
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Washington DC

I'm an experience Ruby developer(and Rails). I'm involved in Open source
projects. I love full stack development. I live on the command line.

\- 3+ years of Ruby development experience \- 3+ years of Rails development
experience \- Core contributor on a Ruby
framework([http://www.padrinorb.com/](http://www.padrinorb.com/)) \-
AngularJS/EmberJS experience

Email ortuna at gmail.com Github:
[https://github.com/ortuna](https://github.com/ortuna) Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/ortuna](https://twitter.com/ortuna)

------
mmmilo
SEEKING WORK -- Toronto, Canada -- Remote

[https://github.com/mmmilo](https://github.com/mmmilo)

[http://www.pocoapps.com](http://www.pocoapps.com)

\-------------------------------------------

Michael Lo - iOS developer (mainly)

\-------------------------------------------

Objective-C (iOS)

PHP (Laravel, Drupal)

Front-end (AngularJS, JQuery, Bootstrap, Phonegap/Trigger.io)

Tools (Git, SVN, Grunt, Composer)

\-------------------------------------------

Experienced mobile developer. I can work on projects of all sizes, build APIs,
help develop architecture and conceptualize ideas. I've been involved from
beginning (requirements, analyst) to end (deployment).

I love problem solving and building elegant, clean and modern solutions.
Looking to get things done!

------
Oculus
SEEKING WORK - Toronto/Kitchener or Remote

I'm a full stack web developer based in Toronto/Kitchener.

Skills: AngularJS, Node.js, Express.js, Android, D3.js, jQuery, pure
Javascript, Photoshop, PostgreSQL, Nginx Experience: I've written RESTful
APIs, survey Widgets, web applications, and Android apps. I also have
experience with Arduino (maze solving car), 8085 Assembler, and C (both at a
basic level). I'm always open to learning anything that gets the job done.

Portfolio: [http://stolarsky.com](http://stolarsky.com)

Github: [https://github.com/EmilS](https://github.com/EmilS)

Email: emil.stolarsky@gmail.com

------
neillyons
SEEKING WORK - Belfast - Remote or onsite.

Full-stack web developer with several years experience with designing and
implementing web applications in Django and more recently single page web apps
in AngularJS. I am also well versed at converting designs into HTML and
responsive CSS that will work across a range of screen sizes on different
devices.

Please email me at mail@neillyons.io if you would like to see my CV and we can
arrange a chat.

Neil Lyons

[http://neillyons.io](http://neillyons.io)

mail@neillyons.io

[http://github.com/nwjlyons](http://github.com/nwjlyons)

[http://twitter.com/nwjlyons](http://twitter.com/nwjlyons)

------
morgante
SEEKING WORK - Remote (but often in NYC)

I'm an experienced full-stack web developer looking for a project I can help
to architect and build from the ground up.

I've helped startups to build their technical stacks in the past and am
comfortable with most aspects of product development.

Specific experience in Javascript (frontend and Node), PHP, Python, Ruby,
MongoDB, MySQL, etc.

Check out my personal website ([http://morgante.net](http://morgante.net)) or
GitHub ([http://github.com/morgante](http://github.com/morgante)).

Looking for a project I can start very soon, probably at a discount to my
normal rates.

Get in touch - me@morgante.net

------
codingtutor
SEEKING WORK: Programming Tutoring :: New York, New York

I have over 15 years of design and web|desktop|mobile development experience.
Topics can be almost anything, my knowledge is vast and includes:

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

<Databases> MongoDB or SQL

<Programming Languages> Javascript, Ruby, Python, Perl, Objective C, C++,
Small C, OpenCL, CUDA, OpenGL, x86 ASM, VBA Scripting (Excel & Word) and more!

<Infrastructure> Nginx, Apache, Postfix, Amazon Web Services & EC2, Wordpress
and more

<Tools> Git/Github, Photoshop, Sublime Text

<Frameworks> \- Rails, Django, Express / Node.JS, Backbone.JS, Angular and
more

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

[THE CURRICULUM]

Programming - Learn how to build a website or app. Harness the power of
programming for your business, hobby, or ease of life!

Mathematica - Creating art using Math or crunch data and graph it for
financial analysis

OpenCL - computing using beefy graphics cards

Tesseract - Optical Character Recognition

Scraping - Scrape the web or make bots that interact with the web

Reverse Engineering - the dark side of programming - Using Ollydbg, Softice,
OTool, IDA Pro - see how viruses and trojan horses tick, reverse engineer your
favorite software to tweak its functionality and add features, lots of
possibilities!

Penetration Testing | Exploitation - Learn about SQL injection and how to
search a website or server for vulnerabilities. Become an expert in XSS,
Remote Code/Command Execution, Buffer Overflows, and the art of exploitation.

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

I charge $125 for one hour of tutoring. A discount can be negotiated for > 1
hour sessions.

codertutor@gmail.com

------
GrahamL
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, CO/Remote

Front-end oriented programmer with a zeal to ship. I have around 20 hours of
availability per week coming up I'm looking to fill. Looking for opportunities
to collaborate and build something great from start to finish.

Lots of experience in Ember.js, a bit in Angular too. Also experienced in
automating deploys using GruntJS and Capistrano. I've also worked extensively
on the Magento eCommerce platform.

Backend languages include Ruby/Rails and PHP. Misc. languages: Bash, MySQL,
MongoDB.

Let's talk about your goals, shoot me an email: graham@branchlabs.com

[https://github.com/GLips](https://github.com/GLips)

------
Battochon
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Paris

Hi all! I know that this post won't give me a job, but I have already one (at
least for the next 3 months), but I just wanted to say that my tremendous
skills in JAVASCRIPT/HTML5/CSS3/ANGULAR/C#/NODE/UNIX/etc... are nothing
compared to the joy I bring to the teams where I am and also that I'm building
the next Facebook-killer and so if you want to work with the next Zukerberg (I
would rather be the next Page because at least, he was a good coder), feel
free to hire me! Check more at [http://marques.io](http://marques.io)

~~~
zeptocat
Nice blog!

------
gmcwhirter
SEEKING WORK - Toronto / Montreal / Travel is fine -
[http://gregmcwhirter.com](http://gregmcwhirter.com)

Are you looking to take an existing application to the next level or build one
from scratch? Thinking about rolling out an API? Maybe you have data that you
would like to view in new and engaging ways... We should talk, I'm a full
stack engineer with 8+ years experience building secure, distributed
applications using Ruby/Rails, Python/Django, JS/Backbone/Meteor/D3, HTML/CSS,
SQL/NoSQL, ... and I'd love to hear from you.

Until then, gm@gregmcwhirter.com

------
ninthfrank07
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I used to be a Rails developer but I want to become a Meteor.js developer. I
haven’t work on a big project with Meteor yet. I wouldn’t mind working for
free at first to prove my skills. I would then expect to be paid in Bitcoin.

Keep in mind that any code I write for you will be open sourced on GitHub and
released under the Unlicense (public domain). Also, I expect any content you
provide me with to be released under the Creative Commons CC0 license (public
domain).

Others skills besides Meteor: Bootstrap, Sass, LESS, jQuery, CoffeeScript,
Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, PostgreSQL, Git, Pixelmator, Sketch, Final Cut Pro

Best way to contact me: frabrunelle@gmail.com

------
Jngai1297
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Boston, MA area AngularJS, Rails, Mysql, heroku,
Server Configuration, D3, javascript Github:
[https://github.com/Jngai](https://github.com/Jngai) Currently working on:
[http://www.internationalsituationsproject.com/](http://www.internationalsituationsproject.com/)
[https://appblade.com/](https://appblade.com/) Availability: Part time
Linkedin: www.linkedin.com/pub/judy-ngai/10/4a7/b99/ Email:
judy.ngai1228@gmail.com

------
okiejonwilliams
I'm interested in exciting freelancing opportunities. I'm an electrical
engineer/hardware developer. I love power and analog electronics, digital
design, and the occasional DSP or micro-controller challenge. I have
experience with Bluetooth, battery-powered, mobile, USB, ~500W audio power
amp, low-noise and high-speed analog and digital, AC/DC, sensors, MEMS,
control, actuators, high-voltage, tiny, low-power, turn-key PCB manufacturing
and assembly, SolidWorks integration with mechanicals, human interaction. I
enjoy writing Python, C, Mathematica, and MATLAB code.

SCIENCE.

.-Okie jona@mit.edu

------
jasey
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Sydney, Australia

Full stack Web developer and Native Android Developer with 7 years pro exp

> Recent Android project:
> [http://positivethinking.net](http://positivethinking.net)

> Experience with scaling Wordpress for media & online publishing companies

> AWS, LAMP, Nginx, yii, mongoDB, PHP, Varnish, Memcached and all the other
> web usual suspects..

> Good eye for design and business focused

> Very much a technology all rounder, I probably have the all required skills
> to build 100% of your product or MVP on my own

More info and contact at: [http://mindfsck.net](http://mindfsck.net)

------
styts
SEEKING WORK – REMOTE or in Vienna, Austria.

Full-stack Python/Django web developer; have worked remotely with clients
outside Europe.

I have worked on:

* a large database app for a local university

* webserver automation software for a local hosting company

* coin catalog and shopping cart for a local collector

* property management app for a company in China

* simple games

I have a CS degree and have worked with non-python languages (Java, PHP,
Delphi, C/C++) in the past. I’ve held a few workshops on python for
programming novices at a local university. MacOS, zsh, vim and git are
essential tools for my workflow.

Find some examples of my work at

[http://www.ksware.com](http://www.ksware.com)

------
dirtyaura
SEEKING WORK - Helsinki, Finland / Remote / Travel possible

Full stack developer with product design experience, both web and mobile.

Background in Google, Nokia and startups.

Main stack: modern JavaScript (Angular.js, d3.js, jQuery), Python (Tornado,
Django), C++/ObjC, iOS.

I'm looking for short side projects in which I can quickly contribute value to
you. I have strong background designing and implementing user interaction, but
I've lead a fair share of complex backend projects. I can help you with
anything from UI to setting up automated testing and deployment.

If needed I can travel for a week or two at the time.

teemu.kurppa@gmail.com

------
andys627
Seeking work - Reno, NV or Remote

Hi. I'm a full stack developer looking for short or long term projects. I
charge $100/hr.

* Frontend - Javascript (Angular.js, jQuery), HTML5, CSS3

* Backend - Node.js (Express, Restify), Go, PHP

* DB - MySQL, MongoDB, Apache Solr

* Deployment - Heroku, Amazon Web Services (EC2, S3, Cloudfront, Route 53)

* Workflow - Git, Grunt.js, Sublime Text, Github

* APIs - Facebook, Google Maps, Stripe, Sendgrid, Twilio

* Other - SVN, WordPress, Drupal, Twitter Bootstrap, Adobe Illustrator

Portfolio: [http://www.andrewsamuelsen.com](http://www.andrewsamuelsen.com)

Github: [http://www.github.com/andypandy](http://www.github.com/andypandy)

Thanks!

Andrew Samuelsen

------
professorTuring
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Security Consultant

If you don't want to appear in the front page due to you security problems,
just hire me. I will help you in your security design, processes, procedures,
ERP, DRP, compliance, key management, PCI-DSS...

I will walk with you and I will enable you to achieve your goals in a secure
way. I don't overkill just smart security for your business.

I can work with you hourly based (do you want me to review some technical
documents or code? ) or project based ( you just need some security documents,
design... ).

Do you want to pentest your platform?

Just drop me a line to my e-mail or answer me here.

------
darushimo
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR / Remote

UX Designer, 4+ yrs experience working on web, tablet/mobile, and other
interfaces.

I'm looking for p/t or short projects, ideally for product-focused or SaaS
startups.

I work on the whole UX journey, from user interviews, requirements building,
and personas to user and site mappings, wireframes, interaction prototypes and
user testing. My coding skills can take me to prototyping, not production.

Have done work for Intel, VMware, Columbia Sportswear...and worked at a
startup in NYC for 3+ years.

Holler if you want to know more or see work examples. Thanks!

ashimomura@gmail.com

------
PawelDecowski
SEEKING WORK – Remote (am based in London for meetings if needed)

I’m a web guy and can do both design and development. HTML, CSS, LESS,
JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Python, PHP, etc.

I’ve worked with businesses like Buzzdeck, Shoply, Kobalt and many more.

I also do open source stuff. I’m the creator of jQuery Credit Card Validator
([http://jquerycreditcardvalidator.com](http://jquerycreditcardvalidator.com))
and Forrst Like Button ([http://forrstbutton.com](http://forrstbutton.com)).

Get in touch at: pawel.decowski@gmail.com

------
ghinda
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Cluj-Napoca, Romania

We’re a two-man team good with pretty much anything JavaScript (node,
phonegap, angular, etc.) and all-round front-end work. Also good with design
(graphic, ui), dbs (mongo, couch), project management, testing or front-end
ops.

Lots of experience with building single-page apps - both the back-end Node
APIs and client-side apps with Angular or other frameworks.

[https://github.com/ghinda](https://github.com/ghinda)

[http://ghinda.net/](http://ghinda.net/)

------
oinksoft
SEEKING WORK - Sacramento/Remote

Skilled applications/tools programmer with lots of experience in product
development. Available for some work this month, much more in April and
beyond.

I work very quickly and don't bikeshed.

Languages: Python, JavaScript, Erlang, Ruby, PHP, Bash, Vimscript.

Databases: MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite, Mnesia.

Frameworks: Django, Tornado, Express, Rails. Angular.js, Google Closure Tools,
ExtJS.

I know how to configure Linux systems and use provisioning tools like Ansible.

[https://github.com/oinksoft/](https://github.com/oinksoft/)

Email: thomas@oinksoft.com

------
L3monPi3
SEEKING WORK - Remote(On site if necessary) based in Argentina Full stack
software engineer with 3+ years experience. Worked mostly in Java but I'm open
to learn new stuff.

Languages/Framewroks: Java, Spring, Spring data, Hibernate, Thymeleaf, Scala,
Javascript, Jquery, AngularJS, Postgres, MySQL, Redis, Mongo, AWS.

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/flenzi](http://www.linkedin.com/in/flenzi)

Github: [https://github.com/flenzi](https://github.com/flenzi)

------
ancientworldnow
SEEKING WORK - Remote: Atlanta

It's mostly developers posting here, but I thought I'd reach out from the post
production world.

I'm a colorist with lots of experience in music videos, commercial, short and
long form narrative. Experience with major brands/networks/artists (MTV, ESPN,
BET, Coke, Sony, Chevy, Janelle Monae, Diplo, Travis Porter, etc). Knowledge
of Alexa, Epic, F65, etc. Fully calibrated DaVinci suite with RAIDs, LTO, etc.

[http://davidtorcivia.com](http://davidtorcivia.com)

------
majiwater
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Preferably SF based, remote possibilities for exceptional
candidates.

Looking for hands on video dev skills. If you can work around mobile and video
with excellent knowledge of codecs and streaming as well as making video
experiences fast, seamless and graceful on mobile, then we are looking for
you.

Job Link:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=&page=Job...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=&page=Job%20Description&j=oTTtYfwX)

------
mergesort
Seeking Work - New York City

5 years iOS development, with a lot of product experience. I also enjoy
working with Go and will do Rails to get a simple API server up and running.

Last worked at Betaworks before becoming a contractor, and have worked with a
lot of startups from Techstars and the like.

Site: fabisevi.ch Twitter: @mergesort (I'm hilarious, not really) Resume:
[http://fabisevi.ch/_content/Joseph%20Fabisevich_Resume.pdf](http://fabisevi.ch/_content/Joseph%20Fabisevich_Resume.pdf)

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man. Experience (in order of importance):

\- Python + Django/Flask/Web2py
([http://eden.sahanafoundation.org](http://eden.sahanafoundation.org))

\- Android (contributed to OI File Manager, other OI apps,
[http://datumdroid.com](http://datumdroid.com))

\- Frontend Dev

\- C++ + Qt

\- Pentesting webapps

Contact: me[at]aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

Note: I will only be available next month onwards, but you can negotiate now.

------
jc79
SEEKING WORK - Haskell/C/Python - Remote - Portugal (UTC+0)

Long time embedded software programmer in C, with a new found love for
Haskell.

I can help you translate your code to Haskell, for increased safety and
performance.

10 years experience with embedded C, gdb, real time operating systems. Tooling
with python. Github:
[https://github.com/jcristovao](https://github.com/jcristovao) Email:
jcristovao@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Haskell, Yesod, PostgreSQL, C, Assembly, Embedded, Hardware
Devices, Python.

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote / South America / Travel Ok

I'm just putting together a team of two developers and a designer/UI guy.
We'll be running a Python/node.js web development shop (Django, Flask,
Tornado, express, etc). Our team is focused on MVPs, prototypes and the first
cycle of your product (blog, landing page, website, call to action/sign-
up/request invite, crowdfunding site, etc).

If you want to chat just drop me a line: ccarpenterg@gmail.com (Cristian / UTC
-3)

------
allwein
SEEKING WORK - Pittsburgh, PA (Remote or On-site)

Downright Simple is small mobile development studio specializing in highly
effective iPhone and iPad applications. In addition to iOS, we also handle
back-end services, web apps, and the occasional Android or Windows Phone apps.
And if we can't handle it, someone in our referral network most likely can.

Email me at chris@downrightsimple.com Website:
[http://www.downrightsimple.com](http://www.downrightsimple.com)

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK and remote

I have 12 years professional experience building sites and applications with
open source technologies. I am an ex-Yahoo engineer, I am reliable, and I get
stuff done.

I can build you a MVP quickly, or give you advice on scaling your application
to thousand+ users.

More backend focused (PHP, Perl, Python or Ruby) than front-end, but have good
experience of working with standards-compliant HTML, CSS, JS as well as JQuery
and D3.

I am particularly skilled at working with large legacy code bases.

glen@glenscott.co.uk

------
blakerson
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in US)

Analytics expert who speaks to both business and technical teams.

BUSINESS SIDE: Former director of international analytics for Rakuten. $100M
business, 9 countries. Directed analytics design, implementation /
development, business reporting & analysis, drove adoption of A/B testing.
TECHNICAL SIDE: Wrote www.musivu.co (Rails, Heroku, Bootstrap, payments,
video, responsive) in free time.

Certified in Adobe Digital Marketing Suite; also speaks Google Analytics.

blakeellison@gmail.com

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay && Remote. I will travel to meet you in person and work
on-site.

Front-End Engineer

My specialties are:

• Responsive web apps

• Progressive Enhancement

• Animations with CSS and JavaScript

My focuses are:

• Fast turnaround times

• Being in communication (I will always answer my phone)

• Integrity

Lately, my interests are:

• Working on web apps using Backbone.js with Python/Django or Node.js

• Scientific visualization (charts, graphs, and dashboards)

• Making team remote work more fulfilling on a human-connection level (I'll
fly to meet you and lets have some Google Hangouts!)

Check out [http://mibake.co](http://mibake.co) and send me an email.

Cheers!

------
evck
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Toronto area) Embedded systems developer with
experience in hardware design and firmware. I can help with ground up hardware
design, prototyping, and bringing a product to market (DFM, DFT). I've worked
with a wide range of microcontroller architectures and tools, and have
additional experience in automotive systems and bootloaders.

More info: [http://evenchick.com](http://evenchick.com)

Email: eric@evenchick.com

------
tijmenbr
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Amsterdam, NL

Rails developer with a focus on interaction.

I mostly do Ruby (with or without Rails). Experience with MySQL/Postgres,
Javascript, HTML5/CSS/Javascript (and frameworks like Backbone, Ember, etc),
Redis, Heroku/VPS, iOS development (Objective-C/Cocoa).

If you have a project in either Node of Clojure, I'm willing to work for a
reduced rate, as I'm looking to gain experience points in those platforms.

Contact: tijmen at gmail com

------
up_and_up
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Looking for part-time fullstack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Midwest billing rates.

Senior Developer 7+ years exp.

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations. Custom gems and plugins

* Manage the server, with or without chef

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB

* MVP/prototypes

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

=================

------
mcmillion
SEEKING WORK - Little Rock or Remote

Available for web design, web development (Rails and ASP.NET/C#), and general
graphic design and UI/UX design. Years of experience with Rails and ASP.NET,
Mobile-first responsive design, branding, etc. I've worked and helped lead
small to large enterprise projects.

Resume and website: [http://mcmillion.io](http://mcmillion.io) Email:
matthew@mcmillion.io

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full-stack web developer. I'm interested only in short-term Web/Rails
projects (e.g building MVP in a week or two).

Recent Project : [http://railyo.com](http://railyo.com) \- a private job board
for Rails Freelancers/Developers

Skills : Ruby/Sinatra, Rails, jQuery/CoffeeScript, HTML5/CSS3/Sass,
Bootstrap/Foundation.

You can contact me here: ramesh at rameshjha dot com.

------
adpfr
SEEKING WORK - remote, Europe, Germany

Hi, I'm a freelance software developer in Duisburg, Germany. I'm specialized
in building bespoke web and desktop-based applications, with an extra focus on
business, ecommerce, and operations research.

Main technologies: C++, Python + Django, JavaScript + web front-end

Portfolio and contact details: [http://www.dopfer-
software.de/](http://www.dopfer-software.de/)

------
capex
SEEKING WORK - Sydney, remote is fine

We are a team of two (UX + Dev) focused on functional design and MVPs. We
specialise in building low-fi Rails mockups and prototypes. Looking for a
project now, we have very competitive rates.

Get just the view layer if you like, or get it built up to a full MVP. We
don't do graphic design.

Get in touch: connect@uifirst.com and I'll reply ASAP.

[http://uifirst.com](http://uifirst.com)

------
thelogos
SEEKING WORK, Charlotte, NC or remote

I'm an iOS developer willing to work at a competitive rate.

Hakka News is a recent app that I just shipped.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hakka-news-ycombinator-
hacke...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hakka-news-ycombinator-
hacker/id814328129?ls)

[https://github.com/auto234875](https://github.com/auto234875)

Contact me at auto234875@gmail.com

------
stevekemp
SEEKING Freelancer - UK - Web designer.

I've got a photography portfolio that needs a refresh, static HTML preferred,
but jquery can be used if you have nice effects.

I've only got about five pages but I'm not so good at the design. I freely
admit the budget is low £50-£125. Drop me a mail if you think you might be
interested despite that. (UK only because payment by bank transfer is simpler
that way.)

~~~
stevekemp
Some brief notes, to give a clue about details and scope:

[http://markdownshare.com/view/7cfb7f05-938b-4402-bb63-33217d...](http://markdownshare.com/view/7cfb7f05-938b-4402-bb63-33217daea4bd)

If that post still exists the job is still up for grabs.

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote.

PROJECT: Help build an iOS classifieds app.

MOTIVATION: Making it easier to sell your stuff. (and to a lesser extent,
discover new stuff to buy)

SKILLS: iOS development. (objective-c, c++, cocoa etc)

The project is called 'Octopus' and our temporary website is at octopus.org.
My e-mail address and more about me is in my profile. Get in touch with any
questions, or ask them here and I'll try to get back to you.

------
Times2
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full-stack developer from Belgrade. I work on Python projects and I'm
available for about 20 hours per week.

Email: sasa.s.trifunovic@gmail.com

------
duckspeaker
SEEKING WORK - NYC (Remote preferred)

Software developer looking to work on pretty much anything other than Drupal
or .NET (though I'm sure I'm forgetting something, kinda like in that Meat
Loaf song "I'd Do Anything for Love (But I Won't Do That)").

Here's my resume: [http://galactosaur.us/](http://galactosaur.us/)

Feel free to contact me at: gallo.j@gmail.com

Best, Joe

------
javiercr
SEEKING WORK - full stack Ruby on Rails development shop from Europe. We work
mainly remote.

Since 2010, we have been helping startups transform their ideas into
beautiful, expertly engineered web applications.

Services:

    
    
      * 3 weeks MVP -> $7000 
      * Hourly rate -> $100
    

Our site including portfolio: [http://diacode.com/](http://diacode.com/)

Contact: hello@diacode.com

------
gschorno
SEEKING WORK - Remote (WA state US) Javascript - browser and node.js, database

Recent project - WebGL 2d library at
[http://gschorno.github.io/glif/](http://gschorno.github.io/glif/) (for WebGL
enabled browser).

I'm flexible and can handle a lot of uncertainty on your end, as well as help
you with direction if needed.

contact - greg.schorno at gee mail competitive rate

------
krasu
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full stack JavaScript web developer.

Skills: Vanilla JS, Node.js, Express, Sock.js, JQuery, Backbone, Share.js,
Socket.io, SQL/NoSQL

StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/437907/krasu](http://stackoverflow.com/users/437907/krasu)

Github: [https://github.com/krasu](https://github.com/krasu)

Email: krasniyrus@gmail.com

------
josemrb
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full stack developer based on South America.

Experience in: * .Net Framework / C# / VB.Net / Asp.Net / MVC / NHibernate *
SQL / MSSQL / MySQL * Javascript / jQuery / jQuery.UI / AngularJS * HTML / CSS
* Unit Testing / BDD / MSpec / Selenium * GNU / Linux Administration

email: work+hn at josemrb.com

------
gnicholas
Seeking freelancer

BeeLine Reader uses eye-guiding color gradients to make reading faster and
easier.

We are looking for an Android dev to build a toolkit so that other Android
developers can easily include our functionality into their apps.

Remote OK, SF Bay Area preferred. If you have a portfolio of apps, please
include in your email. You can contact us through our website:
www.BeeLineReader.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I do electronics/robotics/firmware development, idea to prototype. Recent
projects included small-scale laboratory automation/robot construction, RF
reverse engineering, microcontroller audio analysis. Open source hardware
projects get priority and lower rates. Email at kliment@0xfb.com or IRC
Kliment on the freenode network.

------
scotthtaylor
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I'm looking for someone who's pretty proficient in Objective-C and native iOS
applications (as well as Parse SDK). I'm an intermediate developer but would
really appreciate someone's help to help me push a project to the finish line.

My email address is in my profile. Please get in touch if you have any
questions. Thanks so much.

------
jbeard4
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

Are you an expert PhoneGap developer? Do you love to use CSS3 transforms to
make user animations buttery smooth? Are you passionate for UX?

I'm the founder of a small consulting company which is developing a cutting
edge PhoneGap app. Seeking PhoneGap experts for remote work. Let me know your
experience, rates and availability.

Cheers, jake@minnow.io

------
aarondaub
SEEKING WORK - Remote, or on location in Canada.

EMAIL: aaron.d.daub+hn@gmail.com

Hi! I'm an iOS consultant based out of beautiful British Columbia. I've been
working with iOS since 3.0. I have niche experience with AVFoundation, and am
ideally looking for a long term (several month) project.

If you'd like links to some of my apps in the store, shoot me an email!

------
hypr_geek
SEEKING WORK - Remote

~5.5 years of work experience

    
    
      * Java (Android ~3.5 years)
      * HTML5, CSS3, Javascript
      * Node.js
      * Embedded C
      * Requirements and Architecture Design
      * Project Management
      * Open to learn new tech as and when required
    

Based in India.

\--- Feel free to contact me for any help on open source projects as well ---

(hypr DOT geek AT gmail DOT com)

------
gregkerzhner
SEEKING WORK, USA, remote.

Full stack developer. I like working with Rails and Node on the back end,
Angular and Backbone on the front. D3.js for animations. Iv been building web
apps for 5 years and before that got a degree in Computer Science.

Portfolio: [http://www.gregkerzhner.com](http://www.gregkerzhner.com)

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - remote

Expert in Java, web scraping, web crawling, big data, webapps.

dan@machinepublishers.com

[https://machinepublishers.com/portfolio](https://machinepublishers.com/portfolio)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/danhollingsworth/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/danhollingsworth/)

$100/hr or flat-pricing

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK - Remote or London, UK

Fullstack Python/Javascript developer based in London looking for contract
work.

Frontend: AngularJS, jQuery, SASS, coffeescript

Backend: django, golang

Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

Website: [http://vincent.is/](http://vincent.is/)

Email: prouillet.vincent AT gmail.com

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - On-site (Montreal, Canada) / Remote

iOS Developer Freelance (Objective-C, iPhone/iPad)

Email: info@skyriser.com

Web: [http://skyriser.com/](http://skyriser.com/)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau](http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau)

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - san francisco SF or remote

I'm a developer with 6 years of programming experience in C, JAVA, Ruby,
Javascript. Experience with Rails, AngularJS, ember.js, postgresql, heroku,
aws, sass. Interested in freelance gigs or co-founder position in a startup I
believe in.

more info at my blog morenoh149.github.io

------
neilxdsouza
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are a team of 3 startup founders, looking for work to self fund.

Our skillset -

\- Backend Programming: Frameworks: Node/{Express,Sails},
Python/{Django,Flask}, PHP/Laravel Databases: MongoDB, Postgres, redis,
memcached

\- Frontend: HTML/CSS/BootStrap:

\- Javascript frameworks: Angular/Backbone

startupguys.github.io

Email: nxd_in at yahoo dot com

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - UK, remote yes.

Hi, I am a freelancer based in UK and a few years experience doing web
scraping. I use Perl and Python and databases MongoDB and MySQL, and cloud
services for web crawling such as Amazon EC2.

I am currently quite busy, you can contact me by email here: dmn001 [at] gmail
[dot] com

------
bliti
SEEKING WORK - [California][Remote]

Full stack development with an emphasis on APIs and mobile clients.

\- Python, Django, Flask. \- PHP \- Objective-C \- Javascript / HTML / CSS \-
Nosql(MongoDB) | SQL (PostgreSql, MySQL, SQLite)

Will only work with USA based clients. Refer to my profile for contact
information.

------
matstc
SEEKING WORK — Remote or Luxembourg

I am a freelance web developer & generalist. Happy to work with
Ruby/Rails/JavaScript/Python. I would also enjoy pairing on projects if you
are a freelancer yourself.

Get in touch for a quick chat: matthieutc.com

------
ruj478
SEEKING WORK - South Africa, Remote

Ruby on Rails, Node.js

Just breaking away from the corporate world, Wanting to build a portfolio of
projects.

I am coming from a strong C#, Python background (5 Years) but if possible want
to work with Rails or Node.js as these are skills I want to develop.

Regards

------
Ellipsis753
SEEKING WORK - Remote or near Brighton, UK.

I'm looking for back-end web work in PHP or Python with Django. I'm 18 and am
looking to build my portfolio at the moment so I'm reasonably cheap for what I
do too. Shanee@ifnotequal.com

------
mekishizufu
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are a small team of Ruby and JavaScript developers available for hire. We
can help you with Ember.js and Ruby on Rails / Sinatra apps.

Find out more at [http://sensible.io](http://sensible.io)

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote

My primary tools are Ruby(on Rails/Sinatra/Padrino),

JavaScript(jQuery, Backbone, Raphael).

I would love to talk to you so please get in touch.

Visit [http://coderelax.com](http://coderelax.com) or email:
filipe@coderelax.com

------
fastred
SEEKING WORK ― iOS Developer ― Poland (Remote)

Currently working on: [https://outreadapp.com](https://outreadapp.com)

More about me: [http://holko.pl](http://holko.pl)

Contact: arkadiusz@holko.pl

------
arshdeep79
Seeking work india (Remote/On-site).

[https://github.com/arshdeep79](https://github.com/arshdeep79)

PHP, Mysql, codeigniter, JS, Angualrjs, jquery , knockoutjs 6 years
experience. arshdeep79@gmail.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
JoeAltmaier
Seeking - Remote welcome Sococo - Windows Client Engineer - San Francisco Bay
Area

[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/829953](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/829953)

------
bglenn09
SEEKING WORK - Remote / NY

I'm a Sencha specialist looking for ExtJS or Sencha Touch projects, either
client only or full-stack (Rails or Node.js). Please contact me at
barry[at]barrypeerless[dot]com. Thanks!

------
JacksonGariety
SEEKING WORK - [http://redfinch.co/](http://redfinch.co/)

We are based in Portland, Oregon. We do Rails, Node, iPhone apps, Android
apps. Remote work is good.

------
focusaurus
SEEKING WORK - remote

Full-stack web development specializing in node.js, cloud, devops, early-phase
startup MVPs.

[http://peterlyons.com](http://peterlyons.com)

------
31reasons
SEEKING WORK - iOS Developer , Los Angeles & SF

Portfolio: [http://www.solankiapps.com](http://www.solankiapps.com) Hourly
Rate: $200

------
splay
SEEKING FREELANCER Front end developer

Seeking an expert level front-end developer in NYC or REMOTE to collaborate on
interesting and challenging projects. Inquire within.

~~~
morgante
Contact info?

I've worked on frontend development for a number of projects, most recently
for Business Insider.

You can see more on my personal website
([http://morgante.net](http://morgante.net)) or GitHub
([http://github.com/morgante](http://github.com/morgante)).

Looking for a project I can start very soon, probably at a discount to my
normal rates. - me@morgante.net

------
zachhuff386
SEEKING WORK - SF / Remote

Python/JavaScript web developer

[https://github.com/zachhuff386](https://github.com/zachhuff386)

zach.huff.386 (at) gmail.com

------
swayvil
SEEKING WORK : Remote only

I design algorithms for serving gnarly graphics/geometry needs.

[http://fleen.org](http://fleen.org)

------
nclx
SEEKING FREELANCERS - [http://yoloapps.us](http://yoloapps.us)

\- Mobile UI & UX \- iOS devs \- Android devs

Only experienced.

Thanks, Nicolas :)

------
vpb
SEEKING WORKING - Remote (from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil)

C++, Qt, Python, image processing, biometrics, UNIX and Linux.

Just reach out to vbraga at acm dot org

------
re1ser
SEEKING WORK - Delphi developer (remote/onsite), Serbia

~10 years experience in Delphi. paunovic [at] gmail for more information.

------
zebra
SEEKING CONTRACTS in London or close.

I've done two ERP systems, a 3PL system and lot of frontend projects.

CV and Portfolio upon request.

------
ericthegoodking
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Skills set

-Ruby on Rails

-AngularJs

-Jquery

-Postgres

Email ericthegoodking[at] google mail system

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - from India.

I'm the creator of xtopdf, a PDF creation toolkit for Python. xtopdf is used
by Packt Publishing, the Software Freedom Law Center, ESRI.nl and others.

xtopdf can create both business reports and ebooks, and currently has support
for the following input formats (more are always in the pipeline): text, DBF,
CSV, TSV/TDV, XLS, XLSX, DOCX, ODBC, SQLAlchemy, MongoDB, Berkeley DB, SQLite,
standard input, XML.

Also:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2014/02/create-pdf-calendars-
with-...](http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2014/02/create-pdf-calendars-with-
xtopdf.html) :-)

An online presentation that gives a good overview of xtopdf:

[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf) (the
words in light blue in the presentation are links to more information; there
are many of them)

xtopdf source code on Bitbucket:

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)

An article about xtopdf for Packt Publishing:

[http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf](http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf)

[http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf](http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf)

Have been an independent developer for the last several years, with many years
of experience in many technical areas. Have contracted/consulted to multiple
startups based in USA and India. Earlier worked for large well-known US
software product and Indian software services companies.

Skills: Python, C, Linux, UNIX, many open source technologies, many databases,
XML-RPC, PDF programming (both PDF generation and PDF text extraction), file
and data format conversion, data munging, command-line utility development,
Flask, MongoDB, Bottle, various others.

Worked on Ruby, Rails and Java earlier. Was server lead / senior engineer for
two commercial Rails-based dot-com products earlier, by US companies. One of
them was TaskBin - [http://taskbin.com](http://taskbin.com) .

Databases worked on: Postgres, MySQL, MongoDB, Oracle, Sybase, Informix,
SQLite, MS SQL Server. Used databases in most of the projects I've worked on
in my career.

Worked on a best-selling retail banking product (earlier, in C with
proprietary DB and UI libs). Was team leader for a database middleware product
(in C) that was widely used in client projects by a top software services
company.

Did a lot of UNIX support and successful troubleshooting for years (some years
earlier), still have some of those skills, which are often useful in
development too. Had many times recovered clients' data from corrupted file
systems or crashed machines (with no backups :), using various tricks of the
trade learnt on the job, and solved various other software problems, often
involving various interacting software components (from OS level through
language compilers to application programs and databases). Wrote lots of
utilities in C and UNIX shell tools (sed, awk, grep and friends) to automate
various tasks (for both users and developers), convert data between various
formats from one platform to another, etc.

Relevant links:

My Bitbucket account with my open source projects:

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram)

Biz site: [http://www.dancingbison.com](http://www.dancingbison.com) (see
Home, Products, Services, About pages there)

[http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-
ram/3425](http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-ram/3425)

Posts about Python:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

Posts about xtopdf:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

Blog: [http://jugad2.blogspot.com](http://jugad2.blogspot.com)

Article by me about "Developing a Linux command-line utility" (in C) was
published on IBM developerWorks and translated by IBM into Chinese and
Japanese for those versions of their site. Some organizations have developed
production command line tools using that article as a guide.

Contact info:
[http://dancingbison.com/contact.html](http://dancingbison.com/contact.html)
(email, Skype). Twitter: @vasudevram

~~~
vram22
Update 1: Apart from freelance consulting / contracting work, I also conduct
Python training courses, both online and offline, for both corporate and
individual clients. Recently completed one such online Python training for a
corporate client. Update 2: I'm also looking to build up a contact base of a
small number of Python/Linux/database freelancers, for possible joint work in
cases where the projects are too big for me to handle on my own; I get
inquiries for such projects now and then. Anyone interested, please feel free
to contact me via my contact page mentioned above - thanks!

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton in the UK (50 minutes from London). I am
flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into
reality. I can build mobile and web apps as well as fun things involving
custom hardware. I can build prototypes or full apps on my own but also happy
to work as part of a team (and I have a bunch of great

people I work with if you need help putting together one).

I work a lot with Python (often with Django) and JavaScript (Node.JS and
browser) to build rich client browser based and mobile apps. I also do
hardware based projects, I have experience with coding in Assembly and C on
various micro controllers and Arduino development.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV.

Some recent projects:

\- The software and technical design for a "magic mirror" that was used at
London Fashion Week. Behind the scenes it was built with 15 network Raspberry
Pis with camera modules. [http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/london-
fashion-week](http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/london-fashion-week)

\- An iPad app for a medical company for quick lookup of drug interactions.
This was built with HTML5 and made use of Angular.JS.

\- A web app for a training company to provide complete courses online combing
video, slides and quiz's.

\- Lead developer on a team building a collaboration application featuring a
RESTful API and browser and mobile clients. See

[http://thisisdrum.com](http://thisisdrum.com) and see also a talk I gave on
some of the tech[1]

\- Head pose estimation from a video feed for a interactive store-window
display (it superimposed masks over the faces of customers as they looked
through the window)

I can show you more of any of these if you're interested.

Some fun stuff I've made recently:

\- I solver written in Haskell for the regular expression crossword puzzle
that was going round recently [https://github.com/almost/regex-crossword-
solver](https://github.com/almost/regex-crossword-solver)

\- A location based app (works on desktop but mainly mobile):
[http://head2.me](http://head2.me)

\- An open source JavaScript library I wrote:
[https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js](https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js)

\- The Amazon Glacier support I contributed to Boto (popular Python library):
[https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier](https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier)

I'd love to talk about your project. Please do get in touch!

Web: [http://almostobsolete.net/](http://almostobsolete.net/)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@almostobsolete.net

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

[1] [http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/](http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/)

------
mc_hammer
SEEKING WORK 3/14

Get a Expert Web developer at a discount price!

Hello all, I am trying to pickup a freelance job or part time job to
supplement my meager app sales.

I have 14+ Years of Website programming experience and can do it all.

Expert at:

\- PHP \- HTML \- Javascript \- jQuery \- SQL \- Zend / Laravel / FatFree /
CodeIgnitor, etc

My current stack looks like:

\- PHP + Laravel \- Lua + NginX \- Jade / Handlebars templates + Stylus \-
NodeJS + Express + Socket.io + Postgres (a little mongo) \- Bower JS, YeoMan,
jQuery, Bootstrap, FontAwesome \- Go + QML

I also was a c++, perl, c# developer, and a few others for some time.

10 years of SQL Debugging, and 10 years of c++, I can fix any bug!

I can build any feature you want or build a MVP for very cheap (2000 for a
MVP)

I have a great resume to back this up, and am an American Developer

Email me for resume or to chat! jg [undrscore] work [at] kify [dot] com

------
devopsproject
SEEKING FREELANCER - US preferred

PROJECT: Need to restore an ASP.NET application to a new server. We have the
source code and the database and need an experienced devops who can get the
application up and running and who can quickly identify and fix any problems
that may arise due to permissions, folder structure, external dependencies,
etc.

Application uses the following: * MSSQL 2000 Database * Most files look like
.NET Framework 1.1 * Mostly VB.net, a few C# files

Please email a brief summary of your experience and any additional questions
you may have and we can get started: devopsproject@gmail.com

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK - Remote; Belgium; UK, Manchester area

Native English speaker who also speaks and Dutch near fluently.

I am experienced with:

* C

* x86 assembly

* Make-based builds

* FFmpeg

* x264

Contact info and examples on my profile page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=J_Darnley](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=J_Darnley)

